# HOUSTON HERE WE COME



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE HAVE ABOUT 7 CARS COMING DOWN FROM L.A :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Give me a call when you get in


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8098342
> *  Give me a call when you get in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

give me a call to


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

MAJESTICS WILL BE DEEP IN THAT MOFO FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW-NOW TO TEXAS :0 TO ALL MY BROTHERS WORLD WIDE WE TAKEN OVER IN O7


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 03:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 05:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


have a safe trip to all clubs comein to the H from out of state.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 03:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


u bringging your lac? I saw it Vegas would like to see it again


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2007, 06:25 PM~8099135
> *u bringging your lac? I saw it Vegas would like to see it again
> *


yes sir my car will be there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just don't expect anywhere to cruise. HPD got town locked down on cruising. the punk azz crooked azz wannabe TJ Hooker lookin muther fkerz.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:55 PM~8100106
> *just don't expect anywhere to cruise.  HPD got town locked down on cruising.  the punk azz crooked azz wannabe TJ Hooker lookin muther fkerz.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 05:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


What'z up Smiley............


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8100249
> *What'z up Smiley............
> *


supp homie :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn its going down this year in htown 07. all the big clubs are representin


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 11:23 PM~8101152
> *damn its going down this year in htown 07. all the big clubs are representin
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8101152
> *damn its going down this year in htown 07. all the big clubs are representin
> *


houston going to be a good show this year


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

have a safe jorney smiley may god be with you and the big"M" familys for da whole weekend onelove uso.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 14 2007, 08:41 AM~8102498
> *have a safe jorney smiley may god be with you and the big"M" familys for da whole weekend onelove uso.
> *


THX KITA :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy: 

I know there is more then the LA chapter comming down! Who else from the Majestics will here?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2007, 09:13 AM~8102669
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I know there is more then the LA chapter comming down!  Who else from the Majestics will here?
> *


L.A COMPTON A.Z DELANO NEW MEXICO DALLAS FLORIDA AND K.C


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 09:15 AM~8102679
> *L.A  COMPTON A.Z  DELANO  NEW  MEXICO  DALLAS  FLORIDA  AND K.C
> *


 :0 Ready to party :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2007, 09:38 AM~8102809
> *:0  Ready to party  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## htowns_players (Jan 31, 2004)

were is the show?



and i call b/s on that streets on lock down 
come down to mlk on sundays 
slabs!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htowns_players_@Jun 14 2007, 09:45 AM~8102865
> *were is the show?
> and i call b/s on that streets on lock down
> come down to mlk on sundays
> ...


RELIANT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htowns_players_@Jun 14 2007, 09:45 AM~8102865
> *were is the show?
> and i call b/s on that streets on lock down
> come down to mlk on sundays
> ...


hell na aint noone wana go down to the hood and get got


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 10:57 AM~8102953
> *hell na aint noone wana go down to the hood and get got
> *


  Changos don't know how to act up in thurr.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:00 AM~8102983
> *  Changos don't know how to act up in thurr.
> *


:twak: It's all good, becuase they are going be like :0 when they see them rolling through! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:00 AM~8102983
> *  Changos don't know how to act up in thurr.
> *


HOWS THE WEATHER DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 11:11 AM~8103076
> *HOWS  THE  WEATHER  DOWN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


Hot and humid at times. July will be straight humid heat :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:13 AM~8103095
> *Hot and humid at times.  July will be straight humid heat  :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS GONNA BE A HOT MUTHAFUCKEN MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:19 AM~8103143
> */\/\/\
> Here you go Majestics, got you a ruca lined up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 11:18 AM~8103136
> *SO ITS GONNA BE A HOT MUTHAFUCKEN  MONTH  :biggrin:
> *


Basically loco. I'll be there hanging out with VGP from Dallas Saturday night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:20 AM~8103153
> *Basically loco.  I'll be there hanging out with VGP from Dallas Saturday night.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 09:18 AM~8103136
> *SO ITS GONNA BE A HOT MUTHAFUCKEN  MONTH  :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:20 AM~8103156
> *shut the fk up latin. :uh:
> *


DON'T TALK TO YOUR PIMP LIKE THAT AND GET TO WORK!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:20 AM~8103156
> *shut the fk up latin. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 10:18 AM~8103136
> *SO ITS GONNA BE A HOT MUTHAFUCKEN  MONTH  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea

the staff from LRM is always complaining about the heat in texas.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:24 AM~8103191
> *DON'T TALK TO YOUR PIMP LIKE THAT AND GET TO WORK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 10:25 AM~8103197
> *hell yea
> 
> the staff from LRM is always complaining about the heat in texas.
> *


OK SO SHORTS AND T-SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 09:27 AM~8103211
> *OK  SO  SHORTS  AND T-SHIRTS  :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 11:19 AM~8103148
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:20 AM~8103156
> *...
> *


 :uh:   :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 11:24 AM~8103191
> *DON'T TALK TO YOUR PIMP LIKE THAT AND GET TO WORK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 14 2007, 10:20 AM~8103153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you bring dress pants and shirt :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2007, 11:44 AM~8103351
> *WE.... :biggrin:  and trust my SMILEY will be there    Watch I am going to PM him a couple of pics  :cheesy:
> Just make sure you bring dress pants and shirt  :0
> *


Nga, call me in regards to what we were talking about. Got some info.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:19 AM~8103143
> *:angel:
> *


This niccah....dont be scurred and edit yo chit :uh: 

Anyway I was going to say I would buy that for a dollar....nah, literally all I got is a dollar, can you let me barrow some cash :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

considering a bbq/party after setup at my crib.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 11:12 AM~8103559
> *considering a bbq/party after setup at my crib.
> *


YOU GOT GIRLS WERE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 10:58 AM~8103450
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 10:12 AM~8103559
> *considering a bbq/party after setup at my crib.
> *


u buying the beer. ill make sure to be good and thirsty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 14 2007, 12:28 PM~8103648
> *YOU GOT GIRLS WERE  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


maybe i can get hrny brn eyez to come with friends.. if not, i'll just hire skrippaz..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 12:32 PM~8103671
> *u buying the beer. ill make sure to be good and thirsty
> *


u were no-show last time i stocked up on your aqua-fina lite beer. nobody else would drink it. :barf:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8103681
> *maybe i can get hrny brn eyez to come with friends.. if not, i'll just hire skrippaz..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. i'm lying. i can't afford no skrippas.. bring ur own, or i'll just put latin in a skirt and see if that does anything for ya'll.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8103681
> *maybe i can get hrny brn eyez to come with friends.. if not, i'll just hire skrippaz..
> *


shes going with me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 12:39 PM~8103729
> *shes going with me.
> *


real homies know how to share


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 11:38 AM~8103721
> *ok.. i'm lying. i can't afford no skrippas..  bring ur own, or i'll just put latin in a skirt and see if that does anything for ya'll.
> *


 :0 pics :cheesy: 


If not how about a bunny outfit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2007, 12:41 PM~8103759
> *:0  pics :cheesy:
> If not how about a bunny outfit  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 11:39 AM~8103735
> *real homies know how to share
> *


 :0 x2.....Achaga chaga....Chu chuuuuuuuu!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 12:39 PM~8103729
> *shes going with me.
> *


seriously though.. my bday usually falls around time of LRM show.. was gonna do it the weekend before, cause thats closer to bday..but think waiting week might be better. hmmmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 12:38 PM~8103721
> *ok.. i'm lying. i can't afford no skrippas..  bring ur own, or i'll just put latin in a skirt and see if that does anything for ya'll.
> *


Nga please I don't think any ruca would give you the time or day. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 03:04 PM~8098342
> *  Give me a call when you get in
> *


Watch out smiley.. He has a nice candle light dinner prepared for you :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2007, 01:05 PM~8103934
> *Watch out smiley.. He has a nice candle light dinner prepared for you :biggrin:
> *


Don't get jealous bish since I took your big ass to the Buffet :twak:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 12:06 PM~8103938
> *Don't get jealous bish since I took your big ass to the Buffet  :twak:
> *


ROFL answer your phone niccah....I want to go to the buffet too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:55 AM~8103847
> *Nga please I don't think any ruca would give you the time or day.  LOL
> *


damn big pimp, u goin out like that


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 11:06 AM~8103938
> *Don't get jealous bish since I took your big ass to the Buffet  :twak:
> *


hahahaha do u do this to all the guys on layitlow when they go and visit texas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 14 2007, 01:36 PM~8104144
> *hahahaha do u do this to all the guys on layitlow when they go and visit texas
> *


Not even going to eat fool. Doing something for the homeboys, you'll see after the show.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds like a plan...on its way to fruition


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8104230
> *Sounds like a plan...on its way to fruition
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 01:26 PM~8104087
> *damn big pimp, u goin out like that
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Jun 14 2007, 12:36 PM~8104144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe there should be a black list with real name, LIL name, and photo :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jun 13 2007, 05:03 PM~8098336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is going to be a Texas Supershow!! I can't wait to see all the bad ass rides at the show and all over H*town


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8104348
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is going to be a Texas Supershow!!  I can't wait to see all the bad ass rides at the show and all over H*town
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 11:55 AM~8103847
> *Nga please I don't think any ruca would give you the time or day.  LOL
> *


 :0 



sounds like it's going to be a damn good show......


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2007, 02:11 PM~8104684
> *:0
> sounds like it's going to be a damn good show......
> *



:yes: 


I LOVE THIS TOPIC becuase my post count increases :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2007, 01:11 PM~8104684
> *:0
> sounds like it's going to be a damn good show......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 10:12 AM~8103559
> *considering a bbq/party after setup at my crib.
> *



taught of doing the same but everyone is too tired after setup. Also too hot to be grilling. I already work in the heat, dont need to spend my free time in the heat. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8100106
> *just don't expect anywhere to cruise.  HPD got town locked down on cruising.  the punk azz crooked azz wannabe TJ Hooker lookin muther fkerz.
> *



and beware of want side of town you staying in, bunch of haterz


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2007, 07:33 PM~8107113
> *and beware of want side of town you staying in, bunch of haterz
> *


everyone knows the northside is full of haters :biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

sup dena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2007, 09:31 PM~8107100
> *taught of doing the same but everyone is too tired after setup. Also too hot to be grilling. I already work in the heat, dont need to spend my free time in the heat. :biggrin:
> *


well, i wasn't gonna start grilling til sun goes down. and have keg iced up!


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

c u at tha show


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8107436
> *everyone knows the northside is full of haters  :biggrin:
> *


I lived on the northside and the southwest side...........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ANY STRIP BARS YOU GUYS CAN RECOMEND,,,,,,,,OR WHORE HOUSES FOR SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 15 2007, 01:36 AM~8108862
> *ANY STRIP BARS  YOU GUYS CAN RECOMEND,,,,,,,,OR WHORE HOUSES FOR SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


Strip clubs all on Richmond Ave....... :thumbsup: 
Whore house for Smiley. He might get happy and stay in Houston for a week......


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Jun 15 2007, 12:36 AM~8108862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 14 2007, 11:36 PM~8108862
> *ANY STRIP BARS  YOU GUYS CAN RECOMEND,,,,,,,,OR WHORE HOUSES FOR SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


Show Palace is tha shit b4 10pm its 7 after 10pm its 20....all tha clubs should get 2getther and staight boss hog a strip joint......low low style!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8107436
> *everyone knows the northside is full of haters  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8103681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 07:55 AM~8109619
> *:uh:
> *



ROFL....no te haces...you know you were laughing too :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

craziness!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 07:55 AM~8109619
> *maybe. :0  :biggrin:
> this is true.
> dont play like that fool.
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

anyways....

to all the ppl coming down hope yall all have a safe trip.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 08:35 AM~8109804
> *anyways....
> 
> to all the ppl coming down hope yall all have a safe trip.
> *


OKTHX WE WILL JUST HAVE ALL YOUR FRIENDS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

POOL PARTY AT LATIN'S CRIB....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 15 2007, 09:42 AM~8109837
> *POOL PARTY AT LATIN'S CRIB....... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: They'll end up running me out of the white neighborhood


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 09:01 AM~8109906
> *:nono:  They'll end up running me out of the white neighborhood
> 
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 09:01 AM~8109906
> *:nono:  They'll end up running me out of the white neighborhood
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2007, 06:40 AM~8109826
> *OKTHX  WE WILL JUST HAVE  ALL YOUR  FRIENDS  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK+Jun 14 2007, 10:29 PM~8107469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:54 AM~8110667
> *
> *


What'z up Ex214......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 08:55 AM~8109619
> *this is true.
> *


 :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 15 2007, 09:42 AM~8109837
> *POOL PARTY AT LATIN'S CRIB....... :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 15 2007, 08:38 PM~8113561
> *What'z up Ex214......
> *


sup


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2007, 11:04 AM~8116098
> *sup
> *


Chillin.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2007, 02:41 PM~8117254
> *Chillin.
> *


:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 16 2007, 08:48 PM~8118287
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: Go play with u'rself Latina............ :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though, i won't be showing.. so i won't be baking in the parking lot with ya'll saturday.. gonna be bbq'n that nite, for my bday.. so if any of ya'll down to come over that evening, after gettin sun burnt, for some texas style fajitaz.. and some cold coronas.. just lemme know.  


and don't believe any of these fools, when they say i stay in da ghetto.. it aint that bad.. well, ok, it is lil ghetto here.. but gimme word, and your pass is done and done.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2007, 08:04 AM~8116098
> *sup
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2007, 07:57 PM~8118318
> *:uh: Go play with u'rself Latina............ :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 17 2007, 12:41 PM~8121130
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8107436
> *everyone knows the northside is full of haters  :biggrin:
> *



NW get it right


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 14 2007, 11:36 PM~8108862
> *ANY STRIP BARS  YOU GUYS CAN RECOMEND,,,,,,,,OR WHORE HOUSES FOR SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


Legends it's BNC :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 15 2007, 12:36 AM~8108862
> *ANY STRIP BARS  YOU GUYS CAN RECOMEND,,,,,,,,OR WHORE HOUSES FOR SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


*********SHOW PALACE********** BYOB  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 08:11 AM~8125556
> **********SHOW PALACE********** BYOB    :biggrin:
> *


/\/\/\
hoodratas


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 07:14 AM~8125564
> */\/\/\
> hoodratas
> *


YOU CANT GO ANYWAYS SO WHAT YOU WORRIED BOUT :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 08:43 AM~8125668
> *YOU CANT GO ANYWAYS SO WHAT YOU WORRIED BOUT :twak:
> *


sheeeeeeeeeeat, who said so?   wouldn't go though since strip clubs are just plain hype. Was fun when I was 21 got old when I was 22. Since then I'll go probably once or twice a year.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 09:05 AM~8125758
> *:uh:
> *


what you worried about broke bish. LOL


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT, SHOULD BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TEXAS THIS YEAR! uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 18 2007, 09:13 AM~8125776
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT, SHOULD BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TEXAS THIS YEAR!  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 18 2007, 08:09 AM~8125768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 09:21 AM~8125802
> *:0  ....  I got friends  :biggrin:
> *


True, you better bring your boy VGP with you esa. LOL


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 08:23 AM~8125808
> *True, you better bring your boy VGP with you esa.  LOL
> *


I'm up to here with your shinanagans and wisenhower cracks! You better put that pink tee I bouight you on so I know who you are, becuase I'ma come out strapped :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 09:36 AM~8125865
> *I'm up to here with your shinanagans and wisenhower cracks!  You better put that pink tee I bouight you on so I know who you are, becuase I'ma come out strapped with a dildo in my ass already  :guns:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.*

latinpug clear your shit out.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 05:14 AM~8125564
> */\/\/\
> hoodratas
> *


HOOD RATS ARE GOOD FOR LA RAZA SIR





 




CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 18 2007, 10:01 AM~8125967
> *HOOD RATS ARE GOOD FOR LA RAZA SIR
> 
> CC
> *


Is cruz campos making that trip to Houston this year? :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 07:02 AM~8125974
> *Is cruz campos making that trip to Houston this year?  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LAST I HEARD HE WAS OUT THERE WORKING


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 18 2007, 08:38 AM~8125874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deleted a couple :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 18 2007, 10:07 AM~8125990
> *LAST I HEARD HE WAS OUT THERE WORKING
> *


No shit? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 07:08 AM~8126000
> *No shit?  :0  :0  :0
> *


HE HAS A WHELLCHAIR REPAIR SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 18 2007, 09:01 AM~8125967
> *HOOD RATS ARE GOOD FOR LA RAZA SIR
> 
> CC
> *


THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALMBOUT. :thumbsup: uffin:
"SHOW PALACE" IT IS!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

To you Houston folks, just make sure they are there at the show, so give them a lapdance each to insure they haveenough for their ticket


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 10:18 AM~8126430
> *To you Houston folks, just make sure they are there at the show, so give them a lapdance each to insure they haveenough for their ticket
> *


SHIT CUZ WHAT FLAVOR YOU WANT?????? THEY JUST A CALL AWAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8126500
> *SHIT CUZ WHAT FLAVOR YOU WANT?????? THEY JUST A CALL AWAY
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 18 2007, 10:01 AM~8125967
> *HOOD RATS ARE GOOD FOR LA RAZA SIR
> 
> CC
> *


Then hit up Harlem Nights..................


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8126500
> *SHIT CUZ WHAT FLAVOR YOU WANT?????? THEY JUST A CALL AWAY
> *


Let me get two of each and a couple to go :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2007, 11:15 AM~8126814
> *Then hit up Harlem Nights..................
> *


HOLD UP CUZ HE SAID HOOD RATS NOT PROJECT RATS. :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 11:16 AM~8126819
> *Let me get two of each and a couple to go  :cheesy:
> *


WILL THIS COMPLETE YOUR ORDER ??? :yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 11:09 AM~8126769
> *:0
> *


YOU DOWN OR WHAT?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 11:45 AM~8127010
> *YOU DOWN OR WHAT?
> *


HELL YA WE COMIN DEEP DOGG SO CALL THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~:~:CHECK THE PLAQUE AND THE PLATE!:~:~*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 01:13 PM~8127554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice panties :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 12:28 PM~8127297
> *HELL YA  WE  COMIN DEEP  DOGG  SO  CALL THEM  UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

SHOW PALACE THA NITE OF SETUP 8PM GET THERE EARLY REP UR CLUB SHIRT......LETS SHUT THAT BITCH DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:43 PM~8126993
> *HOLD UP CUZ HE SAID HOOD RATS NOT PROJECT RATS. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 18 2007, 02:36 PM~8128024
> *SHOW PALACE THA NITE OF SETUP 8PM GET THERE EARLY REP UR CLUB SHIRT......LETS SHUT THAT BITCH DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATS MY MUTHA FUCKEN DAWG. :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:  any hoppers coming, couse theres not that many here  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:44 PM~8127002
> *WILL THIS COMPLETE YOUR ORDER ??? :yes:
> *


hold up there dammit.what happen to my order i put in?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 18 2007, 08:17 PM~8130188
> *:cheesy:   any hoppers coming, couse theres not that many here   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the "M" WILL BE BRINGIN HOPPERS ALSO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 18 2007, 08:22 PM~8130859
> *the  "M" WILL BE BRINGIN  HOPPERS ALSO
> *


ooooooooooh yea bout time we might actually get some good action down here in htown!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 18 2007, 08:17 PM~8130188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2007, 09:32 PM~8130969
> *ooooooooooh yea bout time we might actually get some good action down here in htown!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 05:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


wait til that humidity hits you (you not in Kansas anymore). LOL have a safe trip down


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8130276
> *hold up there dammit.what happen to my order i put in?
> *


I SEEMED TO HAVE MISPLACED YOUR ORDER. IF YOU HAVE A PO# I CAN TRACK IT FOR YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2007, 10:14 PM~8131385
> *wait til that humidity hits you (you not in Kansas anymore). LOL have a safe trip down
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 08:11 AM~8125556
> **********SHOW PALACE********** BYOB    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2007, 10:14 PM~8131385
> *wait til that humidity hits you (you not in Kansas anymore). LOL have a safe trip down
> *


KANSAS ???? HOMIE WE FROM L.A WE CAN TAKE THE HEAT :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 08:37 AM~8133621
> *KANSAS  ???? HOMIE  WE  FROM L.A  WE  CAN  TAKE  THE  HEAT  :biggrin:
> *


lol

nah wait till you step out your car and start chocking cus of the humidity , aint no humidity like houston...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 09:42 AM~8133646
> *lol
> 
> nah wait till you step out your car and start chocking cus of the humidity , aint no humidity like houston...
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 08:45 AM~8133664
> *
> *


choking


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Smiley...bring my money fool...lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You bringing Chico el baboso this time?

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Spanky


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 08:37 AM~8133621
> *KANSAS  ???? HOMIE  WE  FROM L.A  WE  CAN  TAKE  THE  HEAT  :biggrin:
> *



oh no homie....i've been in l.a. in the summer.....ain't shit like this texas heat....you are gonna sweat from places you didn't even know you could sweat from.......... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2007, 08:57 AM~8133720
> *Smiley...bring my money fool...lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 AM~8133728
> *oh no homie....i've been in l.a. in the summer.....ain't shit like this texas heat....you are gonna sweat from places you didn't even know you could sweat from.......... :biggrin:
> *


BEEN TO A.Z ITS LIL WORSE THEN AZ ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 09:02 AM~8133753
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ARIZONA IS REAL BAD WITH HEAT AND HUMIDITY,WE SHOULD BE FINE ,IF WE ALL ARE INDOORS IN A TITTY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 09:03 AM~8133760
> *BEEN  TO A.Z  ITS  LIL WORSE  THEN AZ ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


Az don't have shit on Oklahoma-Texas- Louisiana heat...It's hot n Az but not sweaty hot, Houton in July...fuck


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 19 2007, 09:08 AM~8133788
> *ARIZONA IS REAL BAD WITH HEAT AND HUMIDITY,WE SHOULD BE FINE ,IF WE ALL ARE INDOORS IN A TITTY BAR :biggrin:
> *


touhe' (sp)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 10:03 AM~8133760
> *BEEN  TO A.Z  ITS  LIL WORSE  THEN AZ ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


My boss lived in Tucson AZ for 38 years b4 he came to houston.... He says AZ dont have shyt on H-town when it comes to hot and sticky :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 19 2007, 10:08 AM~8133788
> *ARIZONA IS REAL BAD WITH HEAT AND HUMIDITY,WE SHOULD BE FINE ,IF WE ALL ARE INDOORS IN A TITTY BAR :biggrin:
> *


Just remember the Mens Club breakfast buffet  2am to 4:30am 10bux all you can eat


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WELL THE TAXIS BETTER HAVE A.C :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 07:14 AM~8133823
> *WELL  THE  TAXIS  BETTER HAVE A.C  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 09:14 AM~8133823
> *WELL  THE  TAXIS  BETTER HAVE A.C  :biggrin:
> *


TAXIS??? WE DONT HAVE THOSE IN H-TOWN...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2007, 11:49 AM~8134327
> *TAXIS??? WE DONT HAVE THOSE IN H-TOWN...
> *


Yellow Cab


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2007, 10:49 AM~8134327
> *TAXIS??? WE DONT HAVE THOSE IN H-TOWN...
> *


i KNOW YOU HAD AT LEAST ONE CAUSE ISN'T THAT WHAT KENNY GOT? AN OLD TAXI?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2007, 12:57 PM~8134941
> *i KNOW YOU HAD AT LEAST ONE CAUSE ISN'T THAT WHAT KENNY GOT? AN OLD TAXI?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2007, 12:57 PM~8134941
> *i KNOW YOU HAD AT LEAST ONE CAUSE ISN'T THAT WHAT KENNY GOT? AN OLD TAXI?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2007, 11:57 AM~8134941
> *i KNOW YOU HAD AT LEAST ONE CAUSE ISN'T THAT WHAT KENNY GOT? AN OLD TAXI?
> *


youre fuckin retarded :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you fellas dont know anything about humidity. arizona is dry new mexico is dry. when i go there it feels great and its about 95 degree and dry. in houston in july it will be 105 degrees with about 85% humidity, youll see what i mean. hotter than 2 fat rats fuckin in a wool sock


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 03:23 PM~8135909
> *you fellas dont know anything about humidity. arizona is dry new mexico is dry. when i go there it feels great and its about 95 degree and dry. in houston in july it will be 105 degrees with about 85% humidity, youll see what i mean. hotter than 2 fat rats fuckin in a wool sock
> *


its all good hotel a/c car a/c indoors car show its all good 1 more question why the fuck you guys live down there :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 19 2007, 02:18 PM~8135882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what u laughing at, atleast my shit is a full complete kandy job, not just some shit down the side of the car  :biggrin: :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 02:23 PM~8135909
> *you fellas dont know anything about humidity. arizona is dry new mexico is dry. when i go there it feels great and its about 95 degree and dry. in houston in july it will be 105 degrees with about 85% humidity, youll see what i mean. hotter than 2 fat rats fuckin in a wool sock
> *


hell yeah it gets fucking hot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8135918
> *its all good  hotel a/c  car a/c  indoors car show  its all good  1 more  question why  the fuck  you guys  live  down  there  :biggrin:
> *


been here all my life, u know everything is bigger and better in texas :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 03:23 PM~8135909
> *you fellas dont know anything about humidity. arizona is dry new mexico is dry. when i go there it feels great and its about 95 degree and dry. in houston in july it will be 105 degrees with about 85% humidity, youll see what i mean. hotter than 2 fat rats fuckin in a wool sock
> *


x2 when i lived in AZ it was never as hot up there as it is here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

werent they thinking about named the houston texans football team the houston humidity at one time.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 03:27 PM~8135937
> *been here all my life, u know everything is bigger and better in texas  :0
> *


even women :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 04:28 PM~8135953
> *even women  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 03:25 PM~8135923
> *what u laughing at, atleast my shit is a full complete kandy job, not just some shit down the side of the car    :biggrin:  :0
> *



did i strike a nerve there kenny g??? for your info...my lac was white when i bought it, then painted it candy cobalt blue and i changed it up after i got bored with it.....is this your first candy paint job? 

and i was laughin cause i thought your car was actually used at the funeral homes..... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 08:14 AM~8133823
> *WELL  THE  TAXIS  BETTER HAVE A.C  :biggrin:
> *


Don't need no fukin taxi we all family!!!!!! We do it like real mexicans and pile everybody up n 1 truck :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 19 2007, 03:09 PM~8136251
> *did i strike a nerve there kenny g??? for your info...my lac was white when i bought it, then painted it candy cobalt blue and i changed it up after i got bored with it.....is this your first candy paint job?
> 
> and i was laughin cause i thought your car was actually used at the funeral homes..... :biggrin:
> *


fuk that how bout I buy both of yall a beer and we laugh about it!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8135918
> *its all good  hotel a/c  car a/c  indoors car show  its all good  1 more  question why  the fuck  you guys  live  down  there  :biggrin:
> *


thats how far my parents got. u get tired of walkin in chanclas in tha hot ass sun....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 19 2007, 03:09 PM~8136251
> *did i strike a nerve there kenny g??? for your info...my lac was white when i bought it, then painted it candy cobalt blue and i changed it up after i got bored with it.....is this your first candy paint job?
> 
> and i was laughin cause i thought your car was actually used at the funeral homes..... :biggrin:
> *


no chief this isnt my first kandy paint job. ive built more lowriders myself than there is in your whole hick town. take that one to the bank :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 19 2007, 04:23 PM~8135909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 03:21 PM~8135896
> *youre fuckin retarded  :uh:
> *


you know you my dawg..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 08:03 PM~8137614
> *no chief this isnt my first kandy paint job. ive built more lowriders myself than there is in your whole hick town. take that one to the bank  :0
> *



i doubt that sonny boy.....does that include the one you BOUGHT from danny?.....just as danny said....pics or it didn't happen.....  ....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pics or it didn't happen
[/quote]

HOUSTON LRM.....

my lil girl was a baby then....she's 5 now.....been in this game for a min.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> pics or it didn't happen


HOUSTON LRM.....

my lil girl was a baby then....she's 5 now.....been in this game for a min.....  








[/quote]
a big body on 20s. u call that a lowrider. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> HOUSTON LRM.....
> 
> my lil girl was a baby then....she's 5 now.....been in this game for a min.....


a big body on 20s. u call that a lowrider. :uh:
[/quote]


22's....get it right.....that was like my 20th set of rims on this lac.....first set was 100 spoke d's.....the big wheel thing was a fad for me i guess....sold them then put the blue 22's on it.....then got my mind right and put my d's back on.....nothin bigger than 14's will go on this lac as long as i own it.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said "imma put some rocks around the mirrors..for some extra points"


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2007, 10:45 AM~8141337
> *man said "imma put some rocks around the mirrors..for some extra points"
> *


 :biggrin: ...my son loves doin that.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still needs to be cut.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Welcome to houston everyone....."home of the feuding lowriders"...lol :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8141402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not hatin.....motivatin..... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2007, 12:00 PM~8141417
> *Welcome to houston everyone....."home of the feuding lowriders"...lol  :biggrin:
> *


sad but true


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8147123
> *sad but true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 10:50 AM~8147201
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 10:33 AM~8147123
> *sad but true
> *


home of drop top slab lacs too


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2007, 11:00 AM~8141417
> *Welcome to houston everyone....."home of the feuding lowriders"...lol  :biggrin:
> *


THINK THEY'RE HATING NOW WAIT UNTIL THEY SEE THE BIG I AND BIG M COME DOWN AND TAKE OVER THE HOUSTON SHOW..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2007, 10:09 AM~8147645
> *THINK THEY'RE HATING NOW WAIT UNTIL THEY SEE THE BIG I AND BIG M COME DOWN AND TAKE OVER THE HOUSTON SHOW..
> *


thats what im talmbout. :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 21 2007, 11:09 AM~8147645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


With a camera


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SO FAR WE GOT 4 HOPPERS 
4 CARS FROM A.Z 
4 CARS FROM LA. CPT AND VC HEADED DOWN THERE 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 08:08 PM~8150998
> *SO  FAR WE  GOT  4 HOPPERS
> 4 CARS  FROM  A.Z
> 4 CARS  FROM  LA. CPT  AND  VC HEADED  DOWN THERE
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 07:08 PM~8150998
> *SO  FAR WE  GOT  4 HOPPERS
> 4 CARS  FROM  A.Z
> 4 CARS  FROM  LA. CPT  AND  VC HEADED  DOWN THERE
> ...


and a few from D/FW


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 07:08 PM~8150998
> *SO  FAR WE  GOT  4 HOPPERS
> 4 CARS  FROM  A.Z
> 4 CARS  FROM  LA. CPT  AND  VC HEADED  DOWN THERE
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOh yea im lovin this shit now big "M" an big "I" sound liike they gon shut shit down this year!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jun 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8151753
> *and a few from D/FW
> *


few fron delano 
florida k.c 
new mexico 
texas oh we will be deep :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

houston gonna have some many out of towners, gonna feel like Katrina part II


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jun 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8151753
> *and a few from D/FW
> *


 :0 Few ??? .... I hear 8 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2007, 08:54 PM~8151764
> *OOOOOOOOOOOh yea im lovin this shit now big "M" an big "I" sound liike they gon shut shit down this year!!!
> *


inside scoop says that 2007 houston is gonna be a show to remember, houston never had a show like this :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

you put 2 of the oldest and biggest "STREET" clubs together at one show you know it's got to be going down...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 22 2007, 02:23 AM~8153059
> *you put 2 of the oldest and biggest "STREET" clubs together at one show you know it's got to be going down...
> *


X4


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8153184
> *X4
> *


X3


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8151766
> *few fron delano
> florida k.c
> new mexico
> ...


If I do go you gotta by me dinner foo!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 22 2007, 09:00 AM~8153934
> *If I do go you gotta by me dinner foo!!
> 
> *


DINNER :biggrin: OK YOU GET THE HOES THEN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:20 AM~8147328
> *home of drop top slab lacs too
> *


my new swangas are on order from texas wire wheel. They will be here just in time for the show :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2007, 10:09 AM~8154011
> *DINNER  :biggrin: OK  YOU GET THE HOES  THEN
> *


Hey fool, just talked to Gotti. He said he's down for the show. Goodtimer looking up tickets right now or what?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 22 2007, 10:11 AM~8154029
> *LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


and one drop top slab :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 09:19 AM~8154103
> *Hey fool, just talked to Gotti.  He said he's down for the show.  Goodtimer looking up tickets right now or what?
> *


THATS WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2007, 10:36 AM~8154219
> *THATS WHAT  HE SAID  :biggrin:
> *


If not give him a ride to the bus station on Monday, he'll get here by Friday. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 09:37 AM~8154227
> *If not give him a ride to the bus station on Monday, he'll get here by Friday.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 22 2007, 12:09 AM~8152695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It should be one for the record books.......lrm won't know what to do with a full house....


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 22 2007, 09:37 AM~8154227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin: 

I meet you on Thursday Goodtimer, when the bus pics me up from here :ugh: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 22 2007, 08:11 AM~8154029
> *LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


yesssirrrrrr


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 22 2007, 07:11 AM~8154029
> *LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:20 AM~8147328
> *home of drop top slab lacs too
> *


YEP THE ONLY OTHER SHOW OUTSIDE OF FLORIDA, WHERE THEY CLASS DONKS AND SLABS IN WITH LOWRIDERS :uh: 

SO THAT MEANS IF YOU GOT A CLEAN 60'S. 70'S YOU GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST BIG RIM RIDERZ IN YOUR CLASS.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 22 2007, 10:20 AM~8154532
> *YEP THE ONLY OTHER SHOW OUTSIDE OF FLORIDA, WHERE THEY CLASS DONKS AND SLABS IN WITH LOWRIDERS  :uh:
> 
> SO THAT MEANS IF YOU GOT A CLEAN 60'S. 70'S YOU GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST  BIG RIM RIDERZ IN YOUR CLASS.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 22 2007, 10:20 AM~8154532
> *YEP THE ONLY OTHER SHOW OUTSIDE OF FLORIDA, WHERE THEY CLASS DONKS AND SLABS IN WITH LOWRIDERS  :uh:
> 
> SO THAT MEANS IF YOU GOT A CLEAN 60'S. 70'S YOU GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST  BIG RIM RIDERZ IN YOUR CLASS.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD ILL GO AGAINST THEM BIG RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2007, 11:25 AM~8154567
> *ITS ALL GOOD  ILL GO  AGAINST THEM  BIG RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT HOUSTON, BUT IN FLORIDA, SOME OF THOSE RIM RIDERZ COULD SLAP SOME 14'S ON THE CAR, AND COULD COMPETE FOR TRADITIONAL OF THE YEAR. BUT MIA IS ALL ABOUT MONEY, AND THEM DOPE BOYZ GOT BIG DOLLARS OUT HERE. I NEED CALIFORNIA MONEY, AND LIVE OUT HERE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 08:43 AM~8153830
> *X3
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 09:42 AM~8154255
> *It should be one for the record books.......lrm won't know what to do with a full house....
> *


deny a bunch of people because of lack of space...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 22 2007, 11:10 AM~8154899
> *deny a bunch of people because of lack of space...
> *



man....not if they want a riot on their hands.....too many people comin from out of town/state for this show.....they better make room!!!....i remember it being so packed before that they had rides down the halls by the snack bars and restrooms.....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 22 2007, 01:16 PM~8155278
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8155624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 22 2007, 03:40 PM~8156349
> *:twak:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 01:16 PM~8155279
> *man....not if they want a riot on their hands.....too many people comin from out of town/state for this show.....they better make room!!!....i remember it being so packed before that they had rides down the halls by the snack bars and restrooms.....
> *


naw it might just turn into an indoor outdoor show lol


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jun 22 2007, 11:20 AM~8154532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. reminds me of san antonio years back.. people are like "theres cars outside too".. i'm like "fk that..its too hot. staying inside with the a/c"


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 07:54 PM~8157847
> *not me.. i'm sitting out this year.   :angry:
> :uh:
> lol..  reminds me of san antonio years back..  people are like "theres cars outside too".. i'm like "fk that..its too hot. staying inside with the a/c"
> *


PAST YEARS, SHIT FUCKING LAST YEAR WAS CRAZY, I PROBABLY SWEATED OUT ALL THE BEER FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE DURING MOVE IN. AND THAT STARTED AT LIKE 9:00 AM


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 23 2007, 01:00 AM~8159267
> *PAST YEARS, SHIT FUCKING LAST YEAR WAS CRAZY, I PROBABLY SWEATED OUT ALL THE BEER FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE DURING MOVE IN.  AND THAT STARTED AT LIKE 9:00 AM
> *


but don't ya'll usually cut in line. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2007, 01:02 AM~8164313
> *but don't ya'll usually cut in line.  :0
> *


ONLY WHEN YALL AROUND :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2007, 11:02 PM~8164313
> *but don't ya'll usually cut in line.   :0
> *


THEN HOW ARE THEY GONNA PUT OUR 80 ENTRYS ALL TOGETHER :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

almost here, cant wait 


the house is gonna be packed!!! :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2007, 07:59 PM~8168072
> *almost here, cant wait
> the house is gonna be packed!!! :0
> *


you bringin the paisa truck? :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 24 2007, 09:00 PM~8168074
> *you bringin the paisa truck?  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah and i still haven't changed the wheels yet :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2007, 08:17 PM~8168156
> *hell yeah and i still haven't changed the wheels yet  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2007, 06:59 PM~8168072
> *almost here, cant wait
> the house is gonna be packed!!! :0
> *


WITH ROLLERZ RIDES EVERYWHERE


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

THIS IS BUMPER SMASHIN' KUSTOMS STYLE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 24 2007, 06:56 PM~8168058
> *LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


speak on it homie, speak on it


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 24 2007, 10:34 AM~8165602
> *THEN HOW ARE THEY GONNA PUT OUR 80 ENTRYS ALL TOGETHER :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 24 2007, 11:34 AM~8165602
> *THEN HOW ARE THEY GONNA PUT OUR 80 ENTRYS ALL TOGETHER :0
> *


they can seperate ya'll.. by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 12:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *


WHAT A RETARD :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 01:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 01:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 01:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *



this *****.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 12:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *


SHOULD WE GO BUY 100 REGALS AND CUTTYS, OH AND A LOW BUDGET 68?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 12:50 AM~8169951
> *they can seperate ya'll..  by the 5 lowriders ya'll bring..then the other 75 suv's and dubbed rides ya'll show up with
> *


FUNNY FROM A GUY WHO'S CHAT NAME IS impalaon20s :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 08:21 AM~8170683
> *FUNNY FROM A GUY WHO'S CHAT NAME IS    impalaon20s :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

danny is such a troublemaker! LOL


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 08:18 AM~8170670
> *SHOULD WE GO BUY 100 REGALS AND CUTTYS, OH AND A LOW BUDGET 68?
> *


dont forget with Primer spots, shitty paintjobs & 1 retard member


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 25 2007, 09:01 AM~8170349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me, just speaking the truth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 09:42 AM~8171113
> *mest up.
> *


:werd:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 10:42 AM~8171113
> *mest up.
> *


:twak:


:roflmao: at these last few post :twak:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 09:33 AM~8171060
> *CANDY COATED COPTERS?  hno:
> how about build at least 1 car..  that aint still under factory warranty.
> not me, just speaking the truth.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE IS ON THE JEALOUS BUS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 11:59 AM~8171211
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE IS ON THE JEALOUS BUS
> *


naw. i rather drive a classic, then show off something i'm still making car payments on.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

cheesy: I DONT BUILD CARS,NEVER SAID I DID,I JUST CAN AFFORD TO BUY ANYONE I WANT!!!!!!! AND IF SOMEDAY I EVER HAVE $342.15 I CAN SPARE. I'LL BUY A 68 HARD TOP LIKE YOU........WILL THAT QUALIFY ME TO BECOME A EHATER LIKE YOU :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 10:01 AM~8171228
> *naw.    i rather drive a classic, then show off something i'm still making car payments on.
> *


NO CAR PAYMENTS HERE SON....THERES QUITE A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE I BOUGHT CARS FROM...ALL CASH..TOTALING ABOUT 40K  

TAKE THAT TO TO THE BANK impalaon20s LOWRIDER MASTER BUILDER OF THE YEAR GUY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 11:57 AM~8171199
> *:twak:
> :roflmao: at these last few post  :twak:
> *


True, wonder what's going to go down at the show :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 12:12 PM~8171291
> *True, wonder what's going to go down at the show  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 10:02 AM~8171236
> *cheesy: I DONT BUILD CARS,NEVER SAID I DID,I JUST CAN AFFORD TO BUY ANYONE I WANT!!!!!!! AND IF SOMEDAY I EVER HAVE $342.15 I CAN SPARE. I'LL BUY A 68 HARD TOP LIKE YOU........WILL THAT QUALIFY ME TO BECOME A EHATER LIKE YOU :cheesy:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2007, 12:19 PM~8171337
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  What day are you coming in fool?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 11:01 AM~8171228
> *naw.    i rather drive a classic, then show off something i'm still making car payments on.
> *


Thats not even funny homie, you miss a payment and them repo fools are going to have a field with your shit! Trust me I know :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 11:12 AM~8171291
> *True, wonder what's going to go down at the show  :cheesy:
> *


I dont want to see anything go down I want to see whats going to go up :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

OH YEAH IM ROLLIN DOWN THERE TOO.. JUST GOT PERMISSION FROM THE PO.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

27 MORE DAYS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 12:21 PM~8171346
> *  What day are you coming in fool?
> *


friday night, hopefully :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 10:05 AM~8171251
> *NO CAR PAYMENTS HERE SON....THERES QUITE A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE I BOUGHT CARS FROM...ALL CASH..TOTALING ABOUT 40K
> 
> TAKE THAT TO TO THE BANK impalaon20s LOWRIDER MASTER BUILDER OF THE YEAR GUY.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 25 2007, 11:05 AM~8171251
> *NO CAR PAYMENTS HERE SON....THERES QUITE A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE I BOUGHT CARS FROM...ALL CASH..TOTALING ABOUT 40K
> 
> TAKE THAT TO TO THE BANK impalaon20s LOWRIDER MASTER BUILDER OF THE YEAR GUY.*



son of a bitch.....that was a good one!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2007, 12:44 PM~8171521
> *friday night, hopefully  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2007, 10:44 AM~8171521
> *friday night, hopefully  :ugh:
> *


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WE READY :


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 01:25 PM~8171763
> *WE READY :
> 
> 
> ...


well god dogitt is that you rosco?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8171804
> *well god dogitt is that you rosco?
> *


No Miss. Mary is the that drop'em reppin Baytown, Texas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2007, 12:55 PM~8171585
> *son of a bitch.....that was a good one!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x3


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

So who else ready ?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 02:02 PM~8172044
> *So who else ready ?
> *


 :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Jun 25 2007, 12:05 PM~8171252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bishop79 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone talking shit, but no one is going to do anything about it.Just a bunch of wanta be gangstas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 07:03 PM~8174147
> *
> x2..  let me know..  cause like i said before.. i'm not even showing this year.  lol
> :0
> *


you hno: ??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 06:54 AM~8177616
> *you hno: ??
> *


CANDY COATED CHOPPERS in his near future.... :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

26 more days


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 26 2007, 02:02 PM~8179795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 27 2007, 12:57 AM~8184716
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 02:34 AM~8185110
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 27 2007, 01:34 AM~8185110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8185833


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 25 more days


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 27 2007, 08:48 AM~8186013
> *FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2007, 10:00 AM~8186065
> *:uh:
> *


got this one lined up for goodtimer...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:43 AM~8186301
> *got this one lined up for goodtimer...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE`LL TAKE IT


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 08:43 AM~8186301
> *got this one lined up for goodtimer...
> 
> 
> ...


she's the same height as him


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 10:46 AM~8186321
> *she's the same height as him
> *


his moustachio will match her jungle fur


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8186336
> *his moustachio will match her jungle fur
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 07:43 AM~8186301
> *got this one lined up for goodtimer...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:roflmao:

what up smiley


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8186336
> *his moustachio will match her jungle fur
> *


Kinda a gross :barf: I dont know whats worse...the jungle fur or the fact she is wearing a thong :burn:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 09:54 AM~8186383
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what up smiley
> *


SUPP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 27 2007, 10:54 AM~8186388
> *Kinda a gross :barf:  I dont know whats worse...the jungle fur or the fact she is wearing a thong :burn:
> *


Got these pair of dimes for VGP and Latin Thug


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Big Rich, she's on the house... LITERALLY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Gotti make sure you feed her 1st...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Jun 27 2007, 09:53 AM~8186381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF....I bet the first one is the bigger ( old ) sister :0 

Its all good cant wait to see the pics :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 27 2007, 11:24 AM~8186586
> *WTF....I bet the first one is the bigger ( old ) sister  :0
> 
> Its all good cant wait to see the pics :ugh:
> *


fawk you then! here you go picky motherfawker!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:17 AM~8186541
> *Got these pair of dimes for VGP and Latin Thug
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it niccah! Then half walf through Ill yell SWITCH! :cheesy: 

If you hear a rocking dont come a knocking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8186611
> *I'll take it niccah!  Then half walf through Ill yell SWITCH!  :cheesy:
> 
> If you hear a rocking dont come a knocking
> *


I forgot you are into the purple rain type of shit...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT TELL ME THEM ARE THE HOES FROM HOUSTON


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:29 AM~8186621
> *I forgot you are into the purple rain type of shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Nah bra....keep your dreams to yourself....I stick to the other two :cheesy: Chooo CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2007, 11:30 AM~8186628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT TELL ME  THEM  ARE  THE HOES  FROM  HOUSTON
> *


610 & KIRBY, you didn't know?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:32 AM~8186641
> *610 & KIRBY, you didn't know?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:43 AM~8186301
> *got this one lined up for goodtimer...
> 
> 
> ...



bushwick?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8186611
> *I'll take it niccah!  Then half walf through Ill yell SWITCH!  :cheesy:
> 
> If you hear a rocking dont come a knocking
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 27 2007, 12:31 PM~8187070
> *bushwick?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


minds playing tricks on me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 27 2007, 12:31 PM~8187070
> *bushwick?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2007, 11:27 AM~8194147
> *lol!!!!!!!!!!
> *


another cabrio?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

23 MORE DAYS hno:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8186301
> *got this one lined up for goodtimer...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dj, you guys in Houston like your chicks the same height and width as your rims huh? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:29 AM~8186621
> *I forgot you are into the purple rain type of shit...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jun 29 2007, 09:41 AM~8200899
> *Hey Dj, you guys in Houston like your chicks the same height and width as your rims huh?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL swangas!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 09:46 AM~8200921
> *LOL  swangas!
> *


FLAB N' SLABS C.C.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jun 29 2007, 07:41 AM~8200899
> *Hey Dj, you guys in Houston like your chicks the same height and width as your rims huh?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Lol yeap 15" by 15" fat white walls wit a spinner on da tittieeeeeeee lol dam dat picture almost made me wreck while I'm drivingg dat shit is fuckn hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2007, 08:30 AM~8186628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT TELL ME  THEM  ARE  THE HOES  FROM  HOUSTON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:twak: WERE DEM HATTAS AT


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 2 2007, 11:02 PM~8222758
> *:cheesy:
> *


Que onda jesse, you already got the plans sorted out?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

19 MORE DAYS......................................................... :barf: HOUSTON


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

For those Majestics members that are going to LRM Houston please go to The Majestics Forum...I need some more feedback, thanks!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2007, 08:20 AM~8224785
> *Que onda jesse, you already got the plans sorted out?
> *


He's going to stay at the Astro Inn on 45........ :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 3 2007, 08:20 AM~8224785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bigger the better :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8249762
> *He's going to stay at the Astro Inn on 45........ :biggrin:
> *


is that the rundown one north of wayside? LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 06:33 PM~8251345
> *is that the rundown one north of wayside?  LOL
> *


dj ,,can i stay at your pad :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 6 2007, 10:38 PM~8251675
> *dj ,,can i stay at your pad :cheesy:
> *


you coming down too? :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: its not raining up there is it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 6 2007, 10:38 PM~8251675
> *dj ,,can i stay at your pad :cheesy:
> *


we don't got enough food.  :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 08:43 PM~8251711
> *:biggrin: its  not  raining  up there  is  it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8251711
> *:biggrin: its  not  raining  up there  is  it
> *


been raining down here since last week. suppose to slow down this weekend, we'll see.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 11:09 PM~8251822
> *we don't got enough food.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 6 2007, 11:44 PM~8251992
> *:0  :twak:
> *


Ok, then you stay at the YMCA and big rich can stay at my canton :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 11:47 PM~8252006
> *Ok, then you stay at the YMCA and big rich can stay at my canton  :twak:
> *


and leave Rich alone with the tortas....hell no!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 6 2007, 11:51 PM~8252022
> *and leave Rich alone with the tortas....hell no!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 08:09 PM~8251822
> *we don't got enough food.    :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT I FORGOT YOU STAY A BATTERED MENS SHELTER,,,,,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 6 2007, 08:51 PM~8252022
> *and leave Rich alone with the tortas....hell no!
> *


TORTAS ARE OK :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 13 2007, 04:03 PM~8098336
> *WE HAVE  ABOUT  7 CARS  COMING  DOWN FROM  L.A  :biggrin:
> *


who all is coming?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Jul 7 2007, 11:21 PM~8256961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are, but their mine :ugh: since I hear Smiley is taken the good one :banghead: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 7 2007, 11:21 PM~8256961
> *OH SHIT I FORGOT YOU STAY  A BATTERED  MENS SHELTER,,,,,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 09:33 PM~8251345
> *is that the rundown one north of wayside?  LOL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 8 2007, 02:00 AM~8257733
> *who all is coming?
> *


DEEZNUTZ


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh: 




:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 06:36 AM~8264464
> *DEEZNUTZ
> *


Hey Mr. Nutz, you gonna be there for the gathering at the spot that night?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 9 2007, 02:14 PM~8266756
> *Hey Mr. Nutz, you gonna be there for the gathering at the spot that night?
> *


Who has the flyers.... :0 ..... :cheesy: .....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 9 2007, 02:14 PM~8266756
> *Hey Mr. Nutz, you gonna be there for the gathering at the spot that night?
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 05:36 AM~8264464
> *DEEZNUTZ
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 02:38 PM~8266911
> *
> *


 :0 Mama gonna let you out? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 9 2007, 03:33 PM~8267360
> *:0  Mama gonna let you out?    :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 03:33 PM~8267365
> *  :biggrin:
> *


You know that you will not be able to come out. You will be at the window talkin through the screen........ :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8268361
> *You know that you will not be able to come out. You will be at the window talkin through the screen........ :roflmao:
> *


Negatory son, been with her on and off for the last 8 years. Always did what I wanted to do, she trusts me :angel:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8268383
> *Negatory son, been with her on and off for the last 8 years.  Always did what I wanted to do, she trusts me  :angel:
> *


But does she trust us :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8268873
> *But does she trust us  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :rofl:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 01:27 AM~8272152
> *:roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *


That fool Latin will not be able to go to the show. His ass will be on punishment for that weekend.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 01:38 AM~8272259
> *That fool Latin will not be able to go to the show. His ass will be on punishment for that weekend.
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 01:59 AM~8272422
> *x2
> *


I talked to latin the other day he said that he was going to go if he is off punishment by then or is able to sneak out of the closet........ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8268873
> *But does she trust us  :cheesy:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 02:29 AM~8272620
> *I talked to latin the other day he said that he was going to go if he is off punishment by then or is able to sneak out of the closet........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lying ass twirp, you asked me if any shows or hangouts were going on in houston this past weekend :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:06 AM~8272992
> *lying ass twirp, you asked me if any shows or hangouts were going on in houston this past weekend  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:06 AM~8272992
> *lying ass twirp, you asked me if any shows or hangouts were going on in houston this past weekend  :twak:
> *


havent heard that word since the 3rd grade :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 09:04 AM~8273345
> *havent heard that word since the 3rd grade :cheesy:
> *


had to bust out the old school :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

man its summer and i heard its raining down there still wtf :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 09:47 AM~8273573
> *man  its summer and i heard its raining  down  there still wtf  :biggrin:
> *


Nope sunny all week til Saturday


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

how about next weekend dog we need it to be sunny next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 10:06 AM~8273697
> *how  about  next weekend  dog  we need it to be sunny next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Don't know? Let me see what the sundial shows....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 10:09 AM~8273712
> *Don't know?  Let me see what the sundial shows....
> *


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 10:10 AM~8273720
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:09 AM~8273712
> *Don't know?  Let me see what the sundial shows....
> *


Sundials!? Damn now THATS OLDSCHOOL!!

VGP...what flyers you referring to? You guys have some sort of flyer made out or something?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

whats the zip code down there so i can check


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:05 AM~8273349
> *had to bust out the old school  :cheesy:
> *


isn't it twerp?

:dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 10:12 AM~8273734
> *VGP...what flyers you referring to? You guys have some sort of flyer made out or something?
> *


Not I sir, was checking if you had some :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 10:12 AM~8273736
> *whats the zip  code  down there so i can check
> *


Try 77506


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 09:19 AM~8273785
> *Not I sir, was checking if you had some  :biggrin:
> *


well i was gonna go the online digital route....I had a question about what to call the party so check your Msgs and get at me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:19 AM~8273791
> *Try 77506
> *



I think central location for H-town is 77001 somewhere downtown...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 10:24 AM~8273824
> *I think central location for H-town is 77001 somewhere downtown...
> *


think any zip would do to give general forecast


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:28 AM~8273859
> *think any zip would do to give general forecast
> *


ooohhhhh cool.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

think there is no rain after the 19 thats what it showed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 10:31 AM~8273892
> *think there is  no rain after the  19 thats what it showed
> *


Goodtimer got his ticket lined up?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:33 AM~8273902
> *Goodtimer got his ticket lined up?
> *


that fool is lieing dogg :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 10:35 AM~8273915
> *that fool  is lieing  dogg  :biggrin:
> *


Guess bigotes will be left behind sweeping the streets of L.A.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:36 AM~8273918
> *Guess bigotes will be left behind sweeping the streets of L.A.
> *


ill believe it when i see him out there :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8273814
> *well i was gonna go the online digital route....I had a question about what to call the party so check your Msgs and get at me.
> *


Replied


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 10 2007, 10:31 AM~8273892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Might as well since everyone is comming to Houston the streets will be empty so shouldnt have any probelms getting close to the curb :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

You going to Need Beer for a Car Show Weekend

*Beer Raffle for 15 cases of Beer ! ! ! !

If You need Raffle Ticktes, hit me up !

I got That " Super - SALE " on Raffle Tickets ! ! ! !*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:06 AM~8272992
> *lying ass twirp, you asked me if any shows or hangouts were going on in houston this past weekend  :twak:
> *


I believe that was the other way around. I was in Victora, Tx that weekend......


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:25 AM~8274251
> *I believe that was the other way around. I was in Victora, Tx that weekend......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:25 AM~8274251
> *I believe that was the other way around. I was in Victora, Tx that weekend......
> *


Negatory, I asked what a black folk was doing in Victoria of all places. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8274353
> *Negatory, I asked what a black folk was doing in Victoria of all places.  :biggrin:
> *


Watching ass........... :biggrin: Alot of good looking women over there..... :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:43 AM~8274386
> *Watching ass........... :biggrin: Alot of good looking women over there..... :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 11:31 AM~8274289
> *:uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:48 AM~8274437
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:52 AM~8274467
> *:yes:
> *


WTF  Are you check me out cabron :uh: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8274481
> *WTF    Are you check me out cabron  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :guns:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 10:03 AM~8274087
> *Replied
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8274481
> *WTF    Are you check me out cabron  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:14 PM~8274609
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thats what I'm saying :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 12:17 PM~8274627
> *Thats what I'm saying :ugh:
> *


Ain't know one checking you out bish you need to check to see if you muse is luse.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:25 PM~8274677
> *Ain't know one checking you out bish you need to check to see if you muse is luse.
> *


Que que mamabicho? Alamejor si te hablo asi me vas a intender! :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8274708
> *Que que mamabicho?  Alamejor si te hablo asi me vas a intendir!  :uh:
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:32 PM~8274727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Is it a indoor outdoor show????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8274769
> *Is it a indoor outdoor show????
> *


indoor.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics+Jul 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8274769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2....but someone said that it will be so pack madda fukkas will be setting up displays in line :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 12:34 PM~8274740
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  No  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see you in Houston focker......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 12:39 PM~8274793
> *X2....but someone said that it will be so pack madda fukkas will be setting up displays in line  :0  :cheesy:
> *


They will be out there hot as hell to...... :burn: :burn:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:39 PM~8274797
> *I'll see you in Houston focker......
> *


I'll will be there...inside waiting :cheesy: Just make sure you bring enough money for the party :0


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

I got a call from LRM today to confirm our enrtys and they said the show was sold out......Or close to it.....Did everone pre enter


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8274810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of our cars are in I believe


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 12:41 PM~8274816
> *I'll will be there...inside waiting  :cheesy:  Just make sure you bring enough money for the party  :0
> *


Hell yeah inside. To hot to be outside. Party did you say party........ :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dunno........What do YOU think??


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 02:05 PM~8275618
> *I dunno........What do YOU think??
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good....I like it...PM sent though :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 01:23 PM~8275799
> *Looks good....I like it...PM sent though  :cheesy:
> *


PM read and replied to :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 02:46 PM~8275975
> *PM read and replied to  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 02:05 PM~8275618
> *I dunno........What do YOU think??
> 
> 
> ...


Damn can I get a VIP pass I have no i.d. and would like to attend....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 03:36 PM~8276402
> *Damn can I get a VIP pass I have no i.d. and would like to attend....... :biggrin:
> *


*No I.D. =*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 02:36 PM~8276402
> *Damn can I get a VIP pass I have no i.d. and would like to attend....... :biggrin:
> *


Well I know ya so if ya DO go, lets say with a couple of hynas....I can get the door guys to let you in without ID.  Otherwise hit me up....

ok ok Hold Shift and hit refresh button in browser....the revision should magically appear.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 03:40 PM~8276422
> *ok ok Hold Shift and hit refresh button in browser....the revision should magically appear.
> *















:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:39 PM~8276419
> *No I.D. =
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I already know you will not be going......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like...U like? We happy? Cool now time to SPREAD THE WORD!!! No backing out now!! HHAAHAH JK


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 03:40 PM~8276422
> *Well I know ya so  if ya DO go, lets say with a couple of hynas....I can get the door guys to let you in without ID.    Otherwise  hit me up....
> 
> ok ok Hold Shift and hit refresh button in browser....the revision should magically appear.
> *


PM me you number Dual.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 02:49 PM~8276513
> *PM me you number Dual.
> *



Done :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 03:49 PM~8276504
> *  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I already know you will not be going......
> *


Sorry son, but I have I.D., drivers license, fulltime job, retirement plan, 401k, etc... oh and natural born citizen  :biggrin: 

When you see me there don't ask me "hey why don't you buy your boy a drink?" because I'll already be hooking up VGP's drinks up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 02:48 PM~8276498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on know man button ups thats sum b.s  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 03:51 PM~8276522
> *Done :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Done deal....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 03:52 PM~8276537
> *come  on  know  man  button  ups  thats sum  b.s    :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You better get you a dickies button up, times running out. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 02:53 PM~8276550
> *You better get you a dickies button up, times running out.  LOL
> *


i got sum but fuck its gonna be to hot for that shit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:51 PM~8276523
> *Sorry son, but I have I.D., drivers license, fulltime job, retirement plan, 401k, etc... oh and natural born citizen    :biggrin:
> 
> When you see me there don't ask me "hey why don't you buy your boy a drink?" because I'll already be hooking up VGP's drinks up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No i.d no, drivers license, fulltime job, 401k, but have lawyers and bonds man... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8276565
> *i got sum but  fuck  its  gonna be  to hot  for  that shit
> *


Not late at night, cools down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8276565
> *i got sum but  fuck  its  gonna be  to hot  for  that shit
> *


Better get the spray water bottle with fans........... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 02:52 PM~8276537
> *come  on  know  man  button  ups  thats sum  b.s    :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



I know I know. If you clubbin downtown, even TOC has dress code now...so no T-shirts...no exceptions...I am sure there will be a few guys that supposedly have "stylish clothes" T-shirts but I am already convincing them to allow the whole "Dickies gear" They've had a Dickies and Chucks themed event before. I just say dress best JUST IN CASE, its better to look nice and party than risk getting turned away...or if any rowdy people get booted out, which they will, you can still get into another club if u so choose.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 02:56 PM~8276574
> *Not late at night, cools down
> *


ya we would rather have shirts :biggrin: they said you are bringing all the hoes and vgp is bringing all the tortas :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 03:49 PM~8276511
> *I like...U like? We happy?  Cool now time to SPREAD THE WORD!!!  No backing out now!! HHAAHAH JK
> *


:banghead: 

:banghead: 

:banghead: 


Oppsss...you got a PM :happysad:


:banghead: 

:banghead: 

:banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 03:59 PM~8276599
> *ya we would rather have  shirts  :biggrin: they said  you are  bringing  all the  hoes  and  vgp is bringing all the tortas  :0
> *


nah, the hoes will already be there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 03:58 PM~8276589
> *I know I know.  If you clubbin downtown, even TOC has dress code now...so no T-shirts...no exceptions...I am sure there will be a few guys that supposedly have "stylish clothes" T-shirts but I am already convincing them to allow the whole "Dickies gear"  They've had a Dickies and Chucks themed event before.  I just say dress best JUST IN CASE, its better to look nice and party than risk getting turned away...or if any rowdy people get booted out, which they will, you can still get into another club if u so choose.
> *


So jeans is cool?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:01 PM~8276620
> *So jeans is cool?
> *


I think only homosexuals wear jeans up there :ugh: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8276642
> *I think only homosexuals wear jeans up there  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit what you saying :biggrin: all us here comin with jeans


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Just don't get pulled over......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 04:05 PM~8276650
> *oh shit what  you saying  :biggrin: all  us  here  comin with  jeans
> *


I'm just joking with coca pearl.  Don't know about that place, never been there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:04 PM~8276642
> *I think only homosexuals wear jeans up there  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the chick in the black and white outfit..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:07 PM~8276663
> *I'll take the chick in the black and white outfit..... :biggrin:
> *


you and vgp will be battling for tortas, this i have to see.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2007, 04:05 PM~8276650
> *oh shit what  you saying  :biggrin: all  us  here  comin with  jeans
> *


Smiley was about to have a heart attack..... :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 10 2007, 03:36 PM~8276402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for you while your outside waiting :biggrin:

We are going to put you on the black list  Not racial comment :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 02:58 PM~8276589
> *I know I know.  If you clubbin downtown, even TOC has dress code now...so no T-shirts...no exceptions...I am sure there will be a few guys that supposedly have "stylish clothes" T-shirts but I am already convincing them to allow the whole "Dickies gear"  They've had a Dickies and Chucks themed event before.  I just say dress best JUST IN CASE, its better to look nice and party than risk getting turned away...or if any rowdy people get booted out, which they will, you can still get into another club if u so choose.
> *


we cant pack up dress up clothes dogg we dont dress like that :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:07 PM~8276670
> *you and vgp will be battling for tortas, this i have to see.
> *


Will just pass her from the couch to bed at my place...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:09 PM~8276689
> *Will just pass her from the couch to bed at my place...
> *


backseat of the monte?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is for THIS weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 04:08 PM~8276679
> *NO!
> X2!
> Bad idea....
> ...


Ok. Latin going to get you drunk and have you sleeping in the garage with the dogs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:11 PM~8276708
> *Ok. Latin going to get you drunk and have you sleeping in the garage with the dogs.
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:10 PM~8276695
> *backseat of the monte?
> *


From the front seat of the Monte and to the beatseat of the Monte...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:12 PM~8276719
> *From the front seat of the Monte and to the beatseat of the Monte...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:12 PM~8276715
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  :twak:
> *


Did I let that out disregard last message.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:01 PM~8276614
> *nah, the hoes will already be there.
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA I know that chick!! She's a friend of a friend and I havent hit it so she cant be a hoe.....can she? :0 

My co-worker calls her "Dos Leches" HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 04:18 PM~8276778
> *HAHA I know that chick!! She's a friend of a friend and I havent hit it so she cant be a hoe.....can she? :0
> 
> My co-worker calls her "Dos Leches" HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:51 PM~8276523
> *When you see me there don't ask me "hey why don't you buy your boy a drink?" because I'll already be hooking up VGP's drinks up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: becuase im poor  




> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 10 2007, 03:52 PM~8276537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: I said I would take one for the team and that I would hit sloppy seconds, but the stories I here about Smiley, I'll pass! :ugh:



:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 04:39 PM~8276964
> *:twak:  I said I would take one for the team and that I would hit sloppy seconds, but the stories I here about Smiley, I'll pass!  :ugh:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:01 PM~8276614


Take that avatar off :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Jul 10 2007, 04:45 PM~8277022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: give me a sec....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Uh oh...some other event goin down esa noche :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Goodtimer said he's down, we'll see..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> Take that avatar off :uh:


:uh: give me a sec....
[/quote]
:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

so weres is the party on the 21st


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:02 PM~8277136
> *Goodtimer said he's down, we'll see..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 10 2007, 04:36 PM~8277359
> *so weres is the party on the 21st
> *


Milan Downtown 809 Congress. Btwn Travis and Milam


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2007, 09:27 PM~8278912
> *Milan Downtown 809 Congress. Btwn Travis and Milam
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 01:20 PM~8276801
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*++ I WILL BE IN TOWN TO FILM ALL THE ACTION ++*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 07:36 PM~8279007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no t shirts :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8279007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good  Thebeat713 dj's will be there


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we got all these lows commin down for everywhere where we gonna cruz?.... the park or we could turn down town in to the superbowl again


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 01:05 AM~8281216
> *no t shirts  :thumbsdown:
> *


Sorry Ken....that rule is specifically for you...undercover ballers that dont like to look the part. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 06:45 AM~8282005
> *we got all these lows commin down for everywhere where we gonna cruz?.... the park or we could turn down town in to the superbowl again
> *


Well the party will be AFTER setup so most the rides are gonna be all posted up at the show. Now if some people not showin, and taking rides downtown...prolly need to go early to have rides on display in streets...otherwise paying to park on the lots.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 11 2007, 02:04 AM~8281213
> *++ I WILL BE IN TOWN TO FILM ALL THE ACTION ++
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 06:45 AM~8282005
> *we got all these lows commin down for everywhere where we gonna cruz?.... the park or we could turn down town in to the superbowl again
> *


THE PARK WOULD BE PERFECT FOR SUM HOPPIN ACTION :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2007, 07:56 AM~8282025
> *Well the party will be AFTER setup so most the rides are gonna be all posted up at the show.  Now if some people not showin, and taking rides downtown...prolly need to go early to have rides on display in streets...otherwise paying to park on the lots.
> *


after the show is what im talmbout


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2007, 05:53 AM~8282020
> *Sorry Ken....that rule is specifically for you...undercover ballers that dont like to look the part. :biggrin:
> *


shit im broke.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2007, 07:56 AM~8282025
> *Well the party will be AFTER setup so most the rides are gonna be all posted up at the show.  Now if some people not showin, and taking rides downtown...prolly need to go early to have rides on display in streets...otherwise paying to park on the lots.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 11 2007, 06:37 PM~8287248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah had to update flyer a bit...the owner called me yesterday in the AM on my way to work....liked the flyer...wanted his name on their for bottle service. To make him happy if you guys are gonna call and reserve a bottle call Aaron instead of Ric...thats the owner. He will get an idea of the parties size and how much he'd lose if you guys went elsewhere.
Apparently the other party that night and ours may be big enough to where he will open the second floor... Like grand opening...he says its ready. It wont have its own DJ just wired with first floor....but Imma scope it out this weekend. He also SPECIFICALLY said he could do the "Button down Dickies workshirts" but thats a negative on "Jerseys" I imagine he means Basketball and Baseball (for any clubs that use that instead of Dickies works), and like the jersey stuff most rappers wear and obviously T-shirts are not allowed. He didnt say tuck or no tuck BUT the logical thing is tuck...so I dunno.

I hope all goes well hno: tryin to make Everyone on all sides happy is tough though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 07:56 AM~8290687
> *Yeah had to update flyer a bit...the owner called me yesterday in the AM on my way to work....liked the flyer...wanted his name on their for bottle service.  To make him happy if you guys are gonna call and reserve a bottle call Aaron instead of Ric...thats the owner.  He will get an idea of the parties size and how much he'd lose if you guys went elsewhere.
> Apparently the other party that night and ours may be big enough to where he will open the second floor...  Like grand opening...he says its ready.  It wont have its own DJ just wired with  first floor....but Imma scope it out this weekend.  He also SPECIFICALLY  said he could do the "Button down Dickies workshirts" but thats a negative on "Jerseys" I imagine he means Basketball and Baseball (for any clubs that use that instead of Dickies works), and like the jersey stuff most rappers wear and obviously T-shirts are not allowed.  He didnt say tuck or no tuck BUT the logical thing is tuck...so I dunno.
> 
> ...


tuck in button downs?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 08:45 AM~8290864
> *tuck in button downs??  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how am i suppose to hide my gat..if i have to tuck shirt?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 07:45 AM~8290864
> *tuck in button downs??  :thumbsdown:
> *


yes plz no tuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll go..but imma be in wife beater and house shoes.. and aint nobody at door gonna tell me shyt.. or theres gonna be trouble.. :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:34 AM~8291146
> *i'll go..but imma be in wife beater and house shoes..    and aint nobody at door gonna tell me shyt..  or theres gonna be trouble..  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 05:45 AM~8290864
> *tuck in button downs??  :thumbsdown:
> *


i say we all take are buisness to the local nudey bar :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 12 2007, 09:56 AM~8291277
> *i say we all take are buisness to the local nudey bar :biggrin:
> *


show palace on spencer hwy!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 12 2007, 09:56 AM~8291277
> *i say we all take are buisness to the local nudey bar :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 12 2007, 08:22 AM~8291053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 12 2007, 07:00 AM~8291289
> *x666
> :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 12 2007, 10:00 AM~8291289
> *:twak:
> *


Are you to young to get in nudey bar?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:03 AM~8291297
> *Are you to young to get in nudey bar?
> *


he prolly is just offended by the exploitation of woman. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:04 AM~8291307
> *he prolly is just offended by the exploitation of woman.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Never seen the titty up close...... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:05 AM~8291312
> *:0 Never seen the titty up close...... :0
> *


he might have heart attack at show palace.. cause you not only see titty..but cooter too.. $1 for cooter closeup in ur face


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 08:22 AM~8291053
> *yes plz no tuck
> *


Its not no tuck...... its wont tuck.......1 for the topless bar!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 12 2007, 10:09 AM~8291323
> *Its not no tuck...... its wont tuck.......1 for the topless bar!!!
> *


this houston.. we dont fk wif topless.. we got butt nakeds,where you bring ur own booze.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:11 AM~8291333
> *this houston.. we dont fk wif topless.. we got butt nakeds,where you bring ur own booze.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :0 :0 Lets do it.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 12 2007, 10:14 AM~8291343
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0 Lets do it.......
> *


ya'll aint got butt nakeds where you from? sad..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 09:22 AM~8291053
> *yes plz no tuck
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

nudey bar it is :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ummmm ok sounds like there is a change of plans...you guys need to let me know wassup...so I dont look like an a$$ trying to get this club party thing and no one shows up. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:32 AM~8291934
> *ummmm ok sounds like there is a change of plans...you guys need to let me know wassup...so I dont look like an a$$ trying to get this club party thing and no one shows up. :angry:
> *


I'll be show homie......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 08:11 AM~8291333
> *this houston.. we dont fk wif topless.. we got butt nakeds,where you bring ur own booze.
> *


fantasy south , road maps and cig burns and dice game in the rest room :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:32 AM~8291934
> *ummmm ok sounds like there is a change of plans...you guys need to let me know wassup...so I dont look like an a$$ trying to get this club party thing and no one shows up. :angry:
> *


sorry homie..but nobody feeling Milan to begin with..then the shirt rule killed it.. we hood ******.. aint right kinda spot for us.. namean.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:39 AM~8291979
> *sorry homie..but nobody feeling Milan to begin with..then the shirt rule killed it..    we hood ******..  aint right kinda spot for us.. namean.
> *


So are you speaking on behalf of the whole Majestics car club? or for your own self? Its cool with me....I can delete the flyer from online in no time.  

maybe next time I will set it up for La Palmas on Telephone and then carry it over to Las Palmas 2 after hours if thats hood enough for ya.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8291979
> *sorry homie..but nobody feeling Milan to begin with..then the shirt rule killed it..    we hood ******..  aint right kinda spot for us.. namean.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8291999
> *So are you speaking on behalf of the whole Majestics car club? or for your own self?  Its cool with me....I can delete the flyer from online in no time.
> 
> maybe next time I will set it up for La Palmas on Telephone and then carry it over to Las Palmas 2 after hours if thats hood enough for ya.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think they are ok with the club, but not with tucking in Dickies shirts. Who tucks them in to begin with?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think they are ok with the club, but not with tucking in Dickies shirts.  Who tucks them in to begin with?
> *


Coroprate Thugs........ :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:44 AM~8292008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think they are ok with the club, but not with tucking in Dickies shirts.  Who tucks them in to begin with?
> *


I have no clue....I also dont know and just saying....I am caught between club owners trying to set rules and for all I know trying to extort extra money from patrons who dont follow dress code, as we all know tends to be commone practice downtown....for those that even leave the hood to go clubbing :uh: and then patrons INSISTING on having rules changed to accomodate...like I said the Dickes button ups are cool....but IF even TOC (for crying out loud) has dress code....ah whatever...basically if anyone shows up looking "hood" they wil be headed back to the hood. If thats a problem I need to know NOW so I cn cancel the whole thing. There wont be a need to open the second floor after all if thats the case.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:11 AM~8291333
> *this houston.. we dont fk wif topless.. we got butt nakeds,where you bring ur own booze.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8291999
> *So are you speaking on behalf of the whole Majestics car club? or for your own self?  Its cool with me....I can delete the flyer from online in no time.
> 
> maybe next time I will set it up for La Palmas on Telephone and then carry it over to Las Palmas 2 after hours if thats hood enough for ya.
> *


naw.. i'm speakin on behalf of the people who have texted and called me about club milan.. and aint la palmas closed? lol... besides, EL PORTAL is where those people go now! lol..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:48 AM~8292037
> *I have no clue....I also dont know and just saying....I am caught between club owners trying to set rules and for all I know trying to extort extra money from patrons who dont follow dress code, as we all know tends to be commone practice downtown....for those that even leave the hood to go clubbing :uh:  and then patrons INSISTING on having rules changed to accomodate...like I said the Dickes button ups are cool....but IF even TOC (for crying out loud) has dress code....ah whatever...basically if anyone shows up looking "hood" they wil be headed back to the hood.  If thats a problem I need to know NOW so I cn cancel the whole thing.  There wont be a need to open the second floor after all if thats the case.
> *


seriously though DH.. just look back.. feedback your gettin is they aint feeling the dress code rules.. least thats way it looks to me.. kinda starts to say dudes are looking for something more laid back.. 

and yeah.. thats why i dont go to downtown spots.. if i go boozin, i'll like to show up in t-shirt and chucks.. and places just glad i'm there to spend $.. namean..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8292037
> *I have no clue....I also dont know and just saying....I am caught between club owners trying to set rules and for all I know trying to extort extra money from patrons who dont follow dress code, as we all know tends to be commone practice downtown....for those that even leave the hood to go clubbing :uh:  and then patrons INSISTING on having rules changed to accomodate...like I said the Dickes button ups are cool....but IF even TOC (for crying out loud) has dress code....ah whatever...basically if anyone shows up looking "hood" they wil be headed back to the hood.  If thats a problem I need to know NOW so I cn cancel the whole thing.  There wont be a need to open the second floor after all if thats the case.
> *


well if it's for MAJESTICS....you should contact them and see if they are even gonna be there......i think anyone with common sense will just follow the rules and be done with it......if it's the place to be, then they will do what is asked of them......i wouldn't worry bout it......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

again.. i dont speak for nobody but myself.. just saying what i think, and what i've heard from a few others. myself.. i'll probably be at broadway billiards trying to hit on a torta..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:57 AM~8292090
> *well if it's for MAJESTICS....you should contact them and see if they are even gonna be there......i think anyone with common sense will just follow the rules and be done with it......if it's the place to be, then they will do what is asked of them......i wouldn't worry bout it......
> *


True.


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 12 2007, 09:35 AM~8291466
> *nudey bar it is :biggrin:
> *


So who is going to set us up?????Anything close to the hotel???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 12 2007, 12:07 PM~8292150
> *So who is going to set us up?????Anything close to the hotel???
> *


where ya'll staying?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you know someone will always try to knock your hustle Hex.....you cool people man and i hope this event goes good for you....it would be cool to see different car clubs all in one place having a good time.....it will work out....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8292153
> *where ya'll staying?
> *



:0 stalker hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:10 PM~8292170
> *:0 stalker hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8292153
> *where ya'll staying?
> *


Extended Stay
1303 La Concha Ln
All Chapters of the Big M are there I think....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:08 AM~8292162
> *you know someone will always try to knock your hustle Hex.....you cool people man and i hope this event goes good for you....it would be cool to see different car clubs all in one place having a good time.....it will work out....
> *


Aint no hustle...I am not "promoting" in the sense that I am not doin this to make money....just trying to plan for a nice time with people and hang out...its always hard to accomodate everyone. Had such a nightmare last year with Havana changing their promise last second about leniant dress code...of course I was kinda stepping in for someone else that time....this time is different...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 12 2007, 12:11 PM~8292181
> *Extended Stay
> 1303 La Concha Ln
> *


oh.. right by reliant..and thats a studioplus.. a brand of extendedstay..

thats actually good spot if you are going to do something downtown..cause ya'll can take the train from there to downtown.. and back. good, since parking downtown sucks, if you worried about your rides


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:14 AM~8292214
> *Aint no hustle...I am not "promoting" in the sense that I am not doin this to make money....just trying to plan for a nice time with people and hang out...its always hard to accomodate everyone.  Had such a nightmare last year with Havana changing their promise last second about leniant dress code...of course I was kinda stepping in for someone else that time....this time is different...
> *


i meant it in general.....can't please everyone....everyone has opinions and ideas of how things should be.....but sometimes it's just not possible.....you don't want a bunch of people in there without enough common sense to dress for the occassion....good time will turn into trouble...headaches....not worth even going....so you do what you do and fk the rest..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:18 AM~8292253
> *i meant it in general.....can't please everyone....everyone has opinions and ideas of how things should be.....but sometimes it's just not possible.....you don't want a bunch of people in there without enough common sense to dress for the occassion....good time will turn into trouble...headaches....not worth even going....so you do what you do and fk the rest..... :biggrin:
> *


I think I will let the butnekkid expert do his thing and take them on a guided tour of the buttnekkids in htown since he is sooo interested in taking them there. At this point its whatever...like fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8292274
> *I think I will let the butnekkid expert do his thing and take them on a guided tour of the buttnekkids in htown since he is sooo interested in taking them there.  At this point its whatever...like fighting an uphill battle.
> *


umm.. DH.. i'm not one that brought up nudie bar.. i just suggested a spot when they did mention nudie bars. if you scroll back.. you'll see that. wasn't trying to mess up ur plans.. they said nudie bar.. i suggested a butt naked.. cause i was ready to go to milan, if t-shirts would be ok.. just so we're clear


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Jul 12 2007, 09:56 AM~8291277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...









just to refresh your memory.. aint my fault..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 AM~8292274
> *I think I will let the butnekkid expert do his thing and take them on a guided tour of the buttnekkids in htown since he is sooo interested in taking them there.  At this point its whatever...like fighting an uphill battle.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....dammit....

i don't think danny is even gonna go to the show....he's gonna end up pissin the big M off....i know he's not speakin for them, but it does look like it.....either way it goes, it's up to them on what they wanna do......and danny better have plenty of bbq, beer, and parking at nana's house for them..... :biggrin: 

that fker didn't even invite me.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:24 AM~8292303
> *umm..  DH..  i'm not one that brought up nudie bar.. i just suggested a spot when they did mention nudie bars.  if you scroll back.. you'll see that.    wasn't trying to mess up ur plans..    they said nudie bar.. i suggested a butt naked..  cause i was ready to go to milan, if t-shirts would be ok..    just so we're clear
> *


*****....just put on a dickies workshirt....y ya....se acabo el pedo....have sixty8imp stitched on the back.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8292274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

everytime someone writes some obsenity I get this message at work for that page: "Forbidden by rating check
You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=344470&st=600 due to the policy of your organization. 
If this is an error, then you should contact your local security gateway administrator. " So since it keeps happening I am gettin off layitlow...someone let me know what was decided, its nto just 68pimp saying that i coulda sworn it was some big M members too...and since whatever they end up doin it will be all together...just hit me up so I can cancel the thing and delete flyer if needed.

Thank you come again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:31 PM~8292362
> ******....just put on a dickies workshirt....y ya....se acabo el pedo....have sixty8imp stitched on the back.....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8292415
> *
> *



i'm surprised they agreed to that.....but the dickies shirts look tight embroidered.....you could even get the shocker on the back.....hahaha.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:30 PM~8292348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....dammit....
> 
> i don't think danny is even gonna go to the show....he's gonna end up pissin the big M off....i know he's not speakin for them, but it does look like it.....either way it goes, it's up to them on what they wanna do......and danny better have plenty of bbq, beer, and parking at nana's house for them..... :biggrin:
> ...


lol..fool i was ready to go to Milan.. was just gonna start drama about tuckin my shirt at door.. but then big rich said nudie bar.. then all this drama started.. geez.. i'm gonna go take a nap.. deuce..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 12:34 PM~8292386
> *everytime someone writes some obsenity I get this message at work for that page: "Forbidden by rating check
> You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=344470&st=600 due to the policy of your organization.
> If this is an error, then you should contact your local security gateway administrator. "  So since it keeps happening I am gettin off layitlow...someone let me know what was decided, its nto just 68pimp saying that i coulda sworn it was some big M members too...and since whatever they end up doin it will be all together...just hit me up so I can cancel the thing and delete flyer if needed.
> ...


That's means get to work and off the net........ :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8292436
> *lol..fool i was ready to go to Milan..  was just gonna start drama about tuckin my shirt at door..    but then big rich said nudie bar..  then all this drama started.. geez..    i'm gonna go take a nap..  deuce..
> *


it's all good...if my kids don't go with us...me and cathy gonna probably be lookin for somethin to do.....maybe we should post up at a table for the layitlow section.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:41 AM~8292450
> *That's means get to work and off the net........ :biggrin:
> *


how do you know....you ain't got no job....fker.... :biggrin: 

Certified Hustla


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8292454
> *it's all good...if my kids don't go with us...me and cathy gonna probably be lookin for somethin to do.....maybe we should post up at a table for the layitlow section.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Kids not letting you and cathy step out.......... :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:43 PM~8292466
> *how do you know....you ain't got no job....fker.... :biggrin:
> 
> Certified Hustla
> *


 :0 My shippment went out yet why we talking business?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:43 AM~8292467
> *:biggrin:
> Kids not letting you and cathy step out.......... :nono:
> *


my son loves the car shows man....he helps me set up and tear down.....but now my lil girl wants to go.....so we'll see how it goes....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8292454
> *it's all good...if my kids don't go with us...me and cathy gonna probably be lookin for somethin to do.....maybe we should post up at a table for the layitlow section.... :biggrin:
> *


even if kids do come.. leave em here at my crib.. grandma will babysit and we'll go out and get fk'd up..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292475
> *:0 My shippment went out yet why we talking business?
> *




oh snap......man i forgot all about it....i'll box it up tonight for sure.....bad memory man......sorry homie.....i got ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8292493
> *oh snap......man i forgot all about it....i'll box it up tonight for sure.....bad memory man......sorry homie.....i got ya!!!!!!!!!
> *


great customer service there jethro


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:45 AM~8292481
> *even if kids do come.. leave em here at my crib.. grandma will babysit and we'll go out and get fk'd up..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: 

damn ***** you ain't got no sense.....none at all....man i busted out laughing hard!!!!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8292493
> *oh snap......man i forgot all about it....i'll box it up tonight for sure.....bad memory man......sorry homie.....i got ya!!!!!!!!!
> *


  Had me rushing back to the house after making drops and pick ups so I don't miss the mail lady........... :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8292500
> *great customer service there jethro
> *


man i know....been busy everyday this week after work....puttin my lil girls up in their own room.....had to take all the scarface posters down and paint the walls pink and ceiling light purple....put up some princess borders for her....resealed the windows and floors....gotta have it right for my lil princesses....i'm sure my son will be happy to get all the girly toys out his room..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll done messed up the M's topic.. just to get back on track..

M.. if ya'll do the Milan thing.. i'm down..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8292532
> * Had me rushing back to the house after making drops and pick ups so I don't miss the mail lady........... :buttkick:
> *



haha....sorry man.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:52 AM~8292543
> *ya'll done messed up the M's topic..    just to get back on track..
> 
> M..  if ya'll do the Milan thing.. i'm down..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:52 PM~8292545
> *haha....sorry man.... :biggrin:
> *


I found them tubes at O'Reily's........... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THE M WILL BE THERE DEEP


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2007, 12:53 PM~8292564
> *THE  M  WILL BE THERE DEEP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:53 AM~8292560
> *I found them tubes at O'Reily's........... :biggrin:
> *


well i found a rim :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 12:57 PM~8292603
> *well i found a rim  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone seen VGP?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8293784
> *Anyone seen VGP?
> *


talked to him earlier.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 02:32 PM~8293919
> *talked to him earlier.
> *


what was discussed? :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 03:38 PM~8293967
> *what was discussed? :0
> *


the weather, how's the family, the price of gas, etc.. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8293784
> *Anyone seen VGP?
> *


He's sleep in Latin's garage....... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM I KNOW YALL GONA DO IT BIG AT MILAN BIG M BUT STRAIGHT UP NO HATER SHIT DAT CLUB TOO DAM SMALL EVEN JUST FOR BIG M TO FIT IN THERE (but ill be ther lol)


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:53 AM~8292555
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


MILAN MICHIGAN?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2007, 03:05 PM~8294187
> *DAM I KNOW YALL GONA DO IT BIG AT MILAN BIG M BUT STRAIGHT UP NO HATER SHIT DAT CLUB TOO DAM SMALL EVEN JUST FOR BIG M TO FIT IN THERE (but ill be ther lol)
> *


well as of THAT saturday it will be 2 floors....so I dunno.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

lots of reading :uh: 




> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 12 2007, 12:53 PM~8292564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 12 2007, 04:37 PM~8294490
> *?  Huh
> *


club has 2 levels. they'll open up the 2nd one if necessary


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 04:39 PM~8294506
> *club has 2 levels.  they'll open up the 2nd one if necessary
> *


 :0 Thats cool! ( EDITED POST :biggrin: )


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

2x the floors 2x da bitchesssssss oh yea is going down


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 03:39 PM~8294506
> *club has 2 levels.  they'll open up the 2nd one if necessary
> *


As of right now supposedly the other party/"promoters" are having a frat/sorority party there as well and say they will pack the house. The owner called to tell me if it seems that we need more room we can take the party upstairs... HOWEVER I want to see what that means as far as layout. Milan has never used the upstairs, but Aaron told me it had been complete, just no reason to open it yet....so it may take you guys showing up for that to happen. Which is why I suggest VGP call Aaron and settle issues such as dress, VIP area/status, cover, purchase of specialty liquors, etc. That way you get answers from him, and later that doesnt open up the ability for him to say "i didnt tell Albert that..." nahmean?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: smart man smart man cuz they do be bullshitn when u get there they'll have some lame ass excuse ya dig (frat party???????? Yea mo bitchessssssssslol)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 04:58 PM~8294689
> *As of right now supposedly the other party/"promoters" are having a frat/sorority party there as well and say they will pack the house.  The owner called to tell me if it seems that we need more room we can take the party upstairs... HOWEVER I want to see what that means as far as layout.  Milan has never used the upstairs, but Aaron told me it had been complete, just no reason to open it yet....so it may take you guys showing up for that to happen.  Which is why I suggest VGP call Aaron and settle issues such as dress, VIP area/status, cover, purchase of specialty liquors, etc.  That way you get answers from him, and later that doesnt open up the ability for him to say "i didnt tell Albert that..."  nahmean?
> *


umm.. DH.. i'm down to go.. always was.. whole nudie thing didnt start with me.. so don't be all swoll.. oh, and FOR MYself.. tell Milan i'm show up in t-shirt and chucks, and if they wanna box at door over it.. da thuggin can start.. j/k.. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u mean u aint gonna wear that purple suit. and yellow gators.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u mean u aint gonna wear that purple suit. and yellow gators.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 08:53 PM~8296380
> *big pimp u mean u aint gonna wear that purple suit. and yellow gators.
> *


it was royal blue, with royal blue gators. and gold shirt and socks.. and no. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jul 12 2007, 10:11 AM~8292181
> *Extended Stay
> 1303 La Concha Ln
> All Chapters of the Big M are there I think....
> *



is that by reliant center in by the south loop


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:40 PM~8296676
> *it was royal blue, with royal blue gators.  and gold shirt and socks.. and no.  :uh:
> *


Waer the powder blue one to match the 68........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 12 2007, 10:13 PM~8297052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: learn how to spael


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:29 PM~8297945
> *its behind reliant.. closer to OST side.  opposite of 610 side
> :uh:    learn how to spael
> *


Hood rich speelling champion......... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I always hated spelling bees, but not as much as being broke. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:09 AM~8298294
> *Hood rich speelling champion......... :biggrin:
> *


hate to see who lost 1st at it.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Fuck whatcha heard, this is where its at:















The house will be packed, so you better open up both floors, becuase you are going to need them! The M is bringing the whole show in that bi-otch!  Dont let me down DUALHEX02!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 13 2007, 08:26 AM~8299871
> *Fuck whatcha heard, this is where its at:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 13 2007, 06:26 AM~8299871
> *Fuck whatcha heard, this is where its at:
> 
> 
> ...


already.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

uh oh....so the pressure is on. Hey VGP, did you send the care package or decide against it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 08:06 AM~8299829
> *hate to see who lost 1st at it.
> *


I did....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com/street.htm


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 11:24 AM~8301388
> *http://www.thebeat713.com/street.htm
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 13 2007, 06:26 AM~8299871
> *Fuck whatcha heard, this is where its at:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 13 2007, 09:55 AM~8300234
> *uh oh....so the pressure is on.  Hey VGP, did you send the care package or decide against it?
> *


I did  I sent it earlier, but never took it to the drop box :banghead: so I redid it and sent it yesterday :biggrin: You should get it today


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8308476
> *I did    I sent it earlier, but never took it to the drop box :banghead:  so I redid it and sent it yesterday  :biggrin:  You should get it today
> *



Actually I been out all day doing the Gift giving parade with Pancho Claus and then visiting family...I had the FedEx tag on my door, SO I am gonna swing by (its right near my house) and pick it up Monday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 13 2007, 08:05 AM~8299826
> *I always hated spelling bees, but not as much as being broke. :angry:
> *


how much you need? hook you up wif loan.. at 23% interested, accumulated monthly..


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8309596
> *Actually I been out all day doing the Gift giving parade with Pancho Claus and then visiting family...I had the FedEx tag on my door, SO I am gonna swing by (its right near my house) and pick it up Monday.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 15 2007, 01:34 AM~8310902
> *
> *


go mimis. i have to also, got to get up early and pack up the gear for tomorrows carshow. should have done it yesterday but i wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2007, 12:35 AM~8310908
> *go mimis.  i have to also, got to get up early and pack up the gear for tomorrows carshow.  should have done it yesterday but i wasn't feeling it.
> *



IS it still on????its thundering outside my crib and i'm Scurrred hno:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Whos gonna be performing at the show? instead of dj unk :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 16 2007, 01:52 AM~8316737
> *Whos gonna be performing at the show? instead of dj unk  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: 

Mainly going to the show to say what'z to the homie and watch women's azzez..... :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 01:43 AM~8316889
> *:dunno:
> 
> Mainly going to the show to say what'z to the homie and watch women's azzez..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 16 2007, 02:46 AM~8316898
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Going to be hotter then a can of wolf chilli pussy.......... :burn: :burn:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8309596
> *Actually I been out all day doing the Gift giving parade with Pancho Claus and then visiting family...I had the FedEx tag on my door, SO I am gonna swing by (its right near my house) and pick it up Monday.
> *


Got it? Like my envolope? :biggrin: 




See you guys there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 02:47 PM~8320715
> *Going to be hotter then a can of wolf chilli pussy.......... :burn:  :burn:
> *


MORE LIKE HOTTER THAN 2 FAT RATS FUCKING IN A WOOL SOCK. I HOPE U OUT OF STATE RIDERS ARE READY BECAUSE THE HUMIDITY AINT NO FUN OVER HERE. GONNA LOOSE 10 LBS DURING SETUP.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2007, 10:35 PM~8323576
> *MORE LIKE HOTTER THAN 2 FAT RATS FUCKING IN A WOOL SOCK. I HOPE U OUT OF STATE RIDERS ARE READY BECAUSE THE HUMIDITY AINT NO FUN OVER HERE.  GONNA LOOSE 10 LBS DURING SETUP.
> *


 :tears: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup.. be ready for setup.. coolers with drinks and steal towels from hotel.. highly recommended. mac2lac made killing last year selling drinks and sandwiches. he just hustla like that.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Houston here we come!!!!


ARE YOU READY TO PARTY?!?!?!?!?


Everyone welcomed!!!














[/quote]


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/375561202.html


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

we loading the cars in the morning :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 17 2007, 03:55 PM~8328960
> *we  loading the  cars  in the  morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 17 2007, 12:55 PM~8328960
> *we  loading the  cars  in the  morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 09:44 PM~8323692
> *yup.. be ready for setup.. coolers with drinks and steal towels from hotel..  highly recommended.            mac2lac made killing last year selling drinks and sandwiches.    he just hustla like that.
> *



gonna do it up again this yr too.....sodas, water, and tacos fo sale!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2007, 04:27 PM~8329274
> *gonna do it up again this yr too.....sodas, water, and tacos fo sale!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!! I will be on the other end then, 40's, trees, and club tickets :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 17 2007, 04:31 PM~8329308
> *Nice!!!  I will be on the other end then, 40's, trees, and club tickets :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


Mayne said 40's......... :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 04:34 PM~8329329
> *Mayne said 40's......... :0
> *


They said its going to be hot niccah....we have folks keep comming up when one time will do


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 17 2007, 06:46 PM~8330384
> *They said its going to be hot niccah....we have folks keep comming up when one time will do
> *


It is going to be hot. I'll stop by Wal-Mart an get a plastic pool.......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 09:41 PM~8332021
> *It is going to be hot. I'll stop by Wal-Mart an get a plastic pool.......... :0
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 08:21 AM~8334921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 08:21 AM~8334921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be to hot for the foil pool. Man will go cook. Will smell like someone is cooking ribs in parking lot.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8335862


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:51 AM~8336170
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8335862
> *


Lazy ass....you should have just posted the pics in here for all to see what they cant get Sat night with the almighty M :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:54 AM~8336196
> *Lazy ass....you should have just posted the pics in here for all to see what they cant get Sat night with the almighty M  :cheesy:
> *


You could have quoted me with the pics that I posted over there lazy manuelas :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:54 AM~8336196
> *Lazy ass....you should have just posted the pics in here for all to see what they cant get Sat night with the almighty M  :cheesy:
> *


That fool only likes quickies. other then that it's to much work for him. Remember his an old timer........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:01 PM~8336249
> *That fool only likes quickies. other then that it's to much work for him. Remember his an old timer........
> *


Shouldn't you be out there looking for a job broketimer?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 12:03 PM~8336273
> *Shouldn't you be out there looking for a job broketimer?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: Got drop off coming in an hour.......... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 12:00 PM~8336245
> *You could have quoted me with the pics that I posted over there lazy manuelas :twak:
> *


I cant....I am busy at work :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That should have been done weeks ago........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:05 PM~8336301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: Got drop off coming in an hour.......... :biggrin:
> *


From what I've heard about you "you're the folk who goes out drinking w/o any money" big baller. LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8336673
> *From what I've heard about you "you're the folk who goes out drinking w/o any money" big baller.  LMFAO!!!!!!!
> *



:0 brokeatthebarowned!!!! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 12:52 PM~8336673
> *From what I've heard about you "you're the folk who goes out drinking w/o any money" big baller.  LMFAO!!!!!!!
> *


I've brought drinks to the party also so get all you info correct......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 12:54 PM~8336698
> *:0 brokeatthebarowned!!!! :0
> *


 :uh: You can't even go to the bar..... :0 

Only place you have in town is Sonic........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:19 PM~8336876
> *I've brought drinks to the party also so get all you info correct......... :0
> *


Not what the boys in Dallas said. LOL

We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 01:20 PM~8336890
> *Not what the boys in Dallas said.  LOL
> 
> We'll see.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep just like them boys in Dallas said I had weight in the trunk of the MC....... :0 

We shall see........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:21 PM~8336897
> *Yep just like them boys in Dallas said I had weight in the trunk of the MC....... :0
> 
> We shall see........ :biggrin:
> *


You talmbout the one that only went in forward but no reverse? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 12:20 PM~8336889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 big girls in the back seat? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:27 PM~8336927
> *:uh: ......bars aren't my style....sorry....
> 
> :0 big girls in the back seat? :0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 01:25 PM~8336911
> *You talmbout the one that only went in forward but no reverse?  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: Got that fixed.......... :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:28 PM~8336930
> *:yessad: Got that fixed.......... :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bigotes still flying to texas?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:27 PM~8336927
> *:uh: ......bars aren't my style....sorry....
> 
> :0 big girls in the back seat? :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:19 PM~8336876
> *I've brought drinks to the party also so get all you info correct......... :0
> *


Hey hey no showin up with flasks at tha club...thats anti-baller. You buy at the bar not sneak in your own :angry: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been asked who VGP is, just look for the lil bish standing next to me with a lil bigote and kung fu knuckles. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 01:43 PM~8337492
> *I've been asked who VGP is, just look for the lil bish standing next to me with a lil bigote and kung fu knuckles.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8337387
> *Hey hey no showin up with flasks at tha club...thats anti-baller. You buy at the bar not sneak in your own  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 02:43 PM~8337492
> *I've been asked who VGP is, just look for the lil bish standing next to me with a lil bigote and kung fu knuckles.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And with the muse in his hair like Happy Days........ :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 02:43 PM~8337492
> *I've been asked who VGP is, just look for the lil bish standing next to me with a lil bigote and kung fu knuckles.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kung fu knuckles. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Hey *****, You treat my bish rigth while he's down there.. If I find one mark on him that wasnt there before. I wont let him go to H-Town anymore.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 02:53 PM~8337577
> *And with the muse in his hair like Happy Days........ :biggrin:
> *



dont forget the black Rambo Boot's


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 02:53 PM~8337577
> *And with the muse in his hair like Happy Days........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 12:30 PM~8337387
> *Hey hey no showin up with flasks at tha club...thats anti-baller. You buy at the bar not sneak in your own  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bull-sh*t..i'm drinking my home made MOON-SHINE.......now that's ball-ling!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8337387
> *Hey hey no showin up with flasks at tha club...thats anti-baller. You buy at the bar not sneak in your own  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Well shit...there goes my plan..... :uh: 


On another note, did you like my envolope :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2007, 02:43 PM~8337492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8337387
> *Hey hey no showin up with flasks at tha club...thats anti-baller. You buy at the bar not sneak in your own  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2007, 02:59 PM~8337619
> *bull-sh*t..i'm drinking my home made MOON-SHINE.......now that's ball-ling!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm hanging with Wally..MOON-SHINE time.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 03:13 PM~8337731
> *
> Este buey!  Go back to sleep holmes!
> 
> ...



Nite Nite....................

Have Fun Vato and take pic's for a homeboy.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

is there gonna be some BEFF-FED big mamas there??? :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2007, 01:43 PM~8337492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry....yup it was interesting and makes a statement!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2007, 02:18 PM~8337767
> *is there gonna be some BEFF-FED big mamas there??? :cheesy:
> *


Is that like a special request? I dont specialize in the torta market....imma have to put in extra effort for beef-fed....maybe find some corn-fed ones though :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 01:21 PM~8337810
> *Is that like a special request? I dont specialize in the torta market....imma have to put in extra effort for beef-fed....maybe find some corn-fed ones though  :0  :cheesy:
> *


beef -fed pork-fed,,,,,corn-fed,......long as thy got meat on them bones!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2007, 03:18 PM~8337767
> *is there gonna be some BEFF-FED big mamas there??? :cheesy:
> *


like this:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 18 2007, 02:56 PM~8337601
> *kung fu knuckles.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hey *****, You treat my bish rigth while he's down there.. If I find one mark on him that wasnt there before.  I wont let him go to H-Town anymore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 03:13 PM~8337731
> *You must be confusing me with Mr Goodtimes!  By the way did you find out if he is still comming?
> 
> Dont hate cuz I am a true og gangsta in real likfe and you play one on LIL like days of our lives  :uh:
> *


Goodtimer = Broketimer = no go
I've never claimed to be a gangster nor watch Days of Our lives :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:36 PM~8337957
> *Goodtimer = Broketimer = no go
> I've never claimed to be a gangster nor watch Days of Our lives  :dunno:
> *


I watch Jerry Sringer and Judge Judy.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:38 PM~8337972
> *I watch Jerry Sringer and Judge Judy.......... :biggrin:
> *


Jerry Springer comes out too early. Missed it all week during my vacation.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:40 PM~8337989
> *Jerry Springer comes out too early.  Missed it all week during my vacation.
> *


Set your alarm clock.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:43 PM~8338020
> *Set your alarm clock.....
> *


Nah I was on vacation :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8338039
> *Nah I was on vacation  :uh:
> *


I'm on vacation to........... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 09:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CARS LEFT YESTERDAY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2007, 08:30 AM~8343726
> *CARS  LEFT YESTERDAY
> *


Cool, the cars are in transit?! I hope that email to VGP wasnt too late :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 09:57 AM~8343909
> *Cool, the cars are in transit?!  I hope that email to VGP wasnt too late  :0
> *



I got it  I also replied...let me know what you can do, thanks!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 19 2007, 09:12 AM~8344036
> *I got it    I also replied...let me know what you can do, thanks!
> *


I replied to your reply :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont look like theres going to be problem keeping cool during setup.. rain gonna take care of that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 09:59 AM~8344651
> *dont look like theres going to be problem keeping cool during setup..  rain gonna take care of that.
> 
> 
> ...


real funny azzhole..... :angry: .. :biggrin: ....bring your rain boots and slicker suits... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 09:59 AM~8344651
> *dont look like theres going to be problem keeping cool during setup..  rain gonna take care of that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 11:59 AM~8344651
> *dont look like theres going to be problem keeping cool during setup..  rain gonna take care of that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 10:59 AM~8344651
> *dont look like theres going to be problem keeping cool during setup..  rain gonna take care of that.
> 
> 
> ...


Staying cool wont be a problem....its staying DRY that will be the issue!! :angry: 


Maybe we can bring some slip n slides out there......just be careful when you come off the slip n slide onto the pavement....might leave some arse behind. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 01:37 PM~8345306
> *Staying cool wont be a problem....its staying DRY that will be the issue!! :angry:
> Maybe we can bring some slip n slides out there......just be careful when you come off the slip n slide onto the pavement....might leave some arse behind.  :0
> *


Latin already has one. Tell him to bring it.........


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

About to pull out in about 2 hours.. Got that 16 hour drive to Houston. See you all tomorrow. Cisco will do most of the driving  You all be safe!

Is H-town ready for the Big M!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Becareful coming down Everybody! See you at the Show!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Saturday so far at Milan....all kinds of goings on...







































And DJ Nacho's chick will be there with her friends for her bday too.

Some Frat party too that I havent heard anything about or seen a flyer for.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:30 PM~8344878
> *real funny azzhole..... :angry: .. :biggrin: ....bring your rain boots and slicker suits... :biggrin:
> *


i'll be at home chillin.. while ya'll there trying to keep rain off ya'll chinas.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8347725
> *i'll be at home chillin.. while ya'll there trying to keep rain off ya'll chinas.
> *


no me gustan las chinitas tanto....las gueritas on the other hand...ay aye yay!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: I hope you guys had a decent time....I was busy working the door


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 22 2007, 03:52 AM~8362587
> *:thumbsup: I hope you guys had a decent time....I was busy working the door
> *


Oh boy.....dont let me get started.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 24 2007, 02:54 PM~8380277
> *Oh boy.....dont let me get started.... :angry:
> *


Heard about the bottle incident. LMFAO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 22 2007, 03:52 AM~8362587
> *:thumbsup: I hope you guys had a decent time....I was busy working the door
> *


I didn't see you at the club. I was to busy partying like a rock star........... :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8380677
> *:angry:
> *


what happened at the club? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 02:05 PM~8380361
> *Heard about the bottle incident.  LMFAO
> *



Well who knows....the one I seen in the club had a purple velvet sack, no spout put on it and no TABC tax sticker on it....which points to the signs of a bottle not sold at the club. Aside from that, I have no clue as to what happened and all that.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 01:54 PM~8380685
> *what happened at the club?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


uh ...you don't want to know.......but i saw tooo much boy on boy dancing ..so i bugged out! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 02:03 PM~8380744
> *uh ...you don't want to know.......but i saw tooo much boy on boy dancing ..so i got happy
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 02:24 PM~8380908
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 04:03 PM~8380744
> *uh ...you don't want to know.......but i saw tooo much boy on boy dancing ..so i bugged out! :angry:
> *


wtf???


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 02:55 PM~8381105
> *wtf???
> *


they threw on sum house music and sum dudes started to battle.....im gone...went downdstairs.....and saw my future baby mama.......she's married but ..i'll wait....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 05:28 PM~8381366
> *they threw on sum house music and sum dudes started to battle.....im gone...went downdstairs.....and saw my future baby mama.......she's married  but ..i'll wait....
> *


PICS?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 03:34 PM~8381402
> *PICS?
> *


YEA..RIGHT :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 06:11 PM~8381683
> *YEA..RIGHT  :angry:
> *


sup *****.. why u gotta spill beer all in my car puto? you almost got dealt with! :guns:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 04:35 PM~8381821
> *sup *****..  why u gotta spill beer all in my car puto?  you almost got dealt with!  :guns:
> *


that was a can of piss vato......what!
:machinegun:


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 07:19 PM~8382109
> *that was a can of piss vato......what!
> :machinegun:
> *


o' friendly azz, now u wanna talk like you hard.. after yo drunk azz was trying to give me a hug.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 05:28 PM~8381366
> *.....and saw my future baby mama.......she's married  but ..i'll wait....
> *


You didn't tell her you was a Wallyhood star............ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup d. sanchez


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8382731
> *sup d. sanchez
> *


SUP HOMIE THA 4 WAS LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MAJESTICS IN HOUSTON


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2007, 08:46 PM~8382801
> *MAJESTICS IN HOUSTON
> *


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2007, 07:46 PM~8382801
> *MAJESTICS IN HOUSTON
> *


LOOK'N GOOD HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:wave: Thanks again for the offer homie......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 08:49 PM~8391283
> *:wave:  Thanks again for the offer homie......
> *


Hey no problem, anytime.


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

WE CAME DEEP TOO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 24 2007, 02:03 PM~8380744
> *uh ...you don't want to know.......but i saw tooo much boy on boy dancing ..so i bugged out! :angry:
> *


you were mad nobody asked you to dance puto?


----------

